# Biker Falkenstein/Vogtland und Umgebung



## morch84 (4. März 2012)

Grüßen,

gibts hier Biker aus Falkenstein und Umgebung?


----------



## rallyelee (5. März 2012)

Hi

Ich bin aus Ellefeld 
War heute auch mal unterwegs, war bis zu den "Rißfällen".
Liegt aber noch viel Schnee, unten an der Talsperre der Trail ist aber schon gut fahrbar. Können uns ja mal treffen und eine Runde drehen.

Gruß Jörg
www.rallyesportfotos.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morch84 (6. März 2012)

Hallo war am We auch an der Talsperre ist nur bedingt fahrbar müssen uns wohl noch paar Tage gedulden... Was fährst du so? Welches Bike?
Fahre von Touren bis Freeride alles obwohl bei letzteren relativ Neuling bin weil neues Bike


----------



## rallyelee (6. März 2012)

Ich fahr Touren auch mal mit paar schönen Trails
Meisten Schneckenstein ,Aschberg,Muldenberg, Schöneck so die Ecke.
Auch am Kuhberg und Steinberg ist es nicht schlecht. Würde mich freuen wenn wir mal eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht kannst du mir auch noch ein paar schöne Trails zeigen

Gruß Jörg


----------



## morch84 (11. März 2012)

Über 200 Aufrufe und keiner Schreibt was....?
Oder liegts am Wetter?
Als ich am Mittwoch unterwegs war habe ich mindestens 3 leute getroffen
@rallyelee warst du da auch dabei war ne spontane Runde können gern mal was ausmachen....


----------



## rallyelee (11. März 2012)

Nächste Wochenende gerne ab Freitag 15 Uhr habe ich Zeit
Unter der Woche ist es bei mir ziemlich spontan. Musst du einfach mal schreiben 
wenn es dir am  besten passt. Am Mittwoch habe ich auch eine kleine Runde gemacht.
Könnte sein das wir uns begegnet sind.

gruß Jörg


----------



## morch84 (11. März 2012)

Mal schaun was das Wetter sagt...
Ich denke wir sind uns am Pfarrlehn begegnet wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## rallyelee (11. März 2012)

Wo isn das Pfarrlehn ?? Ich bin ein Zugezogener 
Ich bin von Ellefeld über Talsperre zum  Wendelstein und zurück


----------



## morch84 (11. März 2012)

Am Kindergarten Zoo vorbei am Edeka vorbei über ne kleine Brücke dort ist der Pfarrlehn in Falkenstein


----------



## rallyelee (11. März 2012)

Habe gerade mal geschaut , also am Pfarrlehn war ich nicht.


----------



## morch84 (11. März 2012)

hätte ja sein können weil den der dort war hab ich noch nie gesehen
Egal klappt schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallyelee (11. März 2012)

Sollte es nächstes WE schön sein  einfach mal schreiben wenn du bock hast


----------



## bergzwerk (16. März 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Am Kindergarten Zoo vorbei am Edeka vorbei über ne kleine Brücke dort ist der Pfarrlehn in Falkenstein



Hi, Haste vielleicht sein Bike erkannt. Fahr da auch ab und zu lang. So jetzt ist hier noch einer aus der VogtlandFalkensteinundUmgebungFraktion

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Kuhberg, dort bin ich dieses Jahr öfter mal unterwegs.


----------



## dave.312 (16. März 2012)

Grüßen...nächster der fraktion.
bin zwar von bissel weiter unten -Lengenfeld-aber oft in die richtung unterwegs. 
endlich hat mal einer in Beitrag aus der ecke gemacht.
*Bergzwerk jetz wird viell mal was drauß mit ner größeren Mitfahrerzahl.

Also weiter fleißig schreiben und aufn Laufenden halten!!...

grüße


----------



## morch84 (16. März 2012)

Willkomen hoffe wir kriegen mal paar leut zusammen hier


----------



## rallyelee (18. März 2012)

Bin Gestern mal eine kleine Runde gefahren, und habe bei dem schönen Wetter auch paar Bilder gemacht.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bergzwerk (18. März 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke aus´m Vogtland. Rissfälle sehr gut in Scene gesetzt.
Danke für´s posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morch84 (18. März 2012)

@Bergzwerk

Hm ist schon ein stück her... Ein Silbernes mit Schwarzer Fox Gabel wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Ich dachte der Fahrer hatte Blonde Haare mehr hab ich nicht so schnell erkannt....

Ich bin relativ leicht zu erkennen schwarzes Canyon Torque mit Blauen Felgen, Blauer Helm und langsam schnaufend Unterwegs

Werd dann mal ne kleine runde mit nem Kumpel drehen vieleicht trifft man ja jemanden von hier


----------



## bergzwerk (18. März 2012)

Dann war ich´s nicht. Werd heut mittag auch viell meine EssensVerdauRunde dreh´n


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

@ralleylee: das sind ja meega-schicke Bilder, also echt richtig gut, und auch dein Bike scheint mir optisch gut getrimmt. Die Felsen - Grünbach? sieht ja schon fast alpin aus...
War gestern auch mal mit 2 Freunden unterwegs: Rtg-Sanatorium-Geigenbach-Tsp.-Grünbach-F'stein.:


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

Jetzt gibs n Käffche dann trail ich noch mal durchs Unterholz...


----------



## rallyelee (18. März 2012)

ist das bild von der Tsp. falkenstein ? oder wo ist das ?


----------



## rallyelee (18. März 2012)

stand eben etwas auf der Leitung
das ist die Talsperre Werda ?! ok alles klar


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

Jupp 2teres, die haben wohl bisschen Wasser abgelassen, so konnte man auf den ziemlich interessanten "Stein" fahren.


----------



## RMvolcano (23. März 2012)

Mach n Sa Nachmittag mal hoch in Wald bisschen berg-runter-fahrn...
Beschreibung unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528456


----------



## MaxxTBone (24. März 2012)

und, gibts für morgen (sonntag) ne geplante tour? würde mich anschließen. erstes mal mtb dieses jahr


----------



## bergzwerk (25. März 2012)

Hallo MaxxTBone,

hab´s erst grad gelesen das du wegen ner geplanten Tour angefragt hast. War´n heut mal ne kurze ca. 25 km Tour unterwegs. Mittagessenrunterfahrtour. Vielleicht klappts ja mal das wir uns treffen, zu ner "entspannten Tour". 

Grüße Ronny alias bergzwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (26. März 2012)

...grüße

ronny mein bike ist außer paar klein dingen wieder fit hab gestern scho bissel probiert

also viell klappts mal mit ner runde--viell mal ne schöne osterrunde?


----------



## bergzwerk (30. März 2012)

keine guten Wetterprognosen für´s WE um ne gedigene Tour zu machen, aber vielleicht wird´s Sonntag etwas besser, dann werd ich mal evtl. ne Kuhbergrunde drehen gehen.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. April 2012)

Hey Leute ... ich bin heute Nachmittag mal bei euch unterwegs !
Ich bin am Gasthaus auf dem Steinberg zum Essen eingeladen. Die Gelegenheit will ich nutzen und nehm mein Bike mit.  Ich will dann gegen 14 Uhr dort in Richtung Kuhberg losfahren. Ich kenn mich nur leider nicht sonderlich aus in der Gegend. Also wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, kann er mich ja am Steinberg zur besagten Zeit abholen.
Ich will ne Enduro-Runde drehen !


----------



## bergzwerk (7. April 2012)

@ore-mountain,

und warste auf´m Kuhberg? Leider konnte ich nicht kommen, hatte schon anderweitig zu tun. Wäre gern mal ne Runde mit dir gedreht. Klappt mit Sicherheit noch dieses Jahr, bin ja öfter auf´m Kuhberg unterwegs.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. April 2012)

Ja klar war ich aufm Kuhberg !
Ich hab immer das Glück, egal wo, andere Biker zu treffen. So auch gestern am Steinberg. So musste ich mir den Weg auf den Kuhberg nicht erst suchen, ebenso den Trail runterzu.
Ich muss sagen der untere Teil des Weges fetzt ! Alle paar Meter nen Felsen zum dropen. Aufm Steinberg ist es aber auch ganz nett ...
Ich komm demnächst mal mit der Mannschaft vorbei !


----------



## bergzwerk (8. April 2012)

Hey Ore, wenn de wieder im Vogtland aufschlägst gib rechtzeitig ein Zeichen, dann werd ich sehen ob ich oder auch noch´n paar andere könn. Ja, der Kuhberg is wirklich geil im unteren Teil. Wird Zeit das wir uns endlich mal treffen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin das wir uns auch scho mal in Schöneck am Hang begegnet sind, zumindest X-Cosser habe ich schon mal gesehen letztes Jahr. 

Übrigens heut mal wieder ne frostige Strassen-Runde gedreht, mit nem Kollegen. Saukalt an de Füße. Aber trotzdem geil, bei schen Wetter ka ja jeder.

Mal sehen ob´s hier endlich mal mit ner gemeinsamen All-Mountain-Tour klappt. Genug Leute ham wir ja hier in unserer Gegend. Man müßte einfach mal nen Termin ausmachen, und dann sehn wer alles kommt. Denke auch das hier viel mehr Leut mitlesen als gedacht wird, aber sich aus irgend einem Grund net getrauen mal nen Wörtchen mitzureden/mit zumachen. Traut euch!. Hier beißt niemand, und Marathonbiker sind wir auch net wirklich, auch wenn hier manche sich daran versuchen, so wie ich. Genug gequatscht. Meldet euch einfach mal hier.

Grüße aus´m Vogtland
Ronny


----------



## RMvolcano (8. April 2012)

Isch mach dann nochamoll nein Wald be mir aber net lang...


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2012)

@ bergzwerk:
Ja Schöneck kann möglich sein ...

Am Kuhberg und Steinberg herscht viel Potential richtig schöne Linien in den Wald zu basteln ! Überall Steine und Felsformationen. Das da noch keiner auf die Idee kam ...
Trails sind schnell gemacht. Erstmal nur das Unterholz weg, Anlieger und Sprünge kann man anschließend einbauen.


----------



## RMvolcano (9. April 2012)

Werd' heut (Montag) mal auf um 10 am Frohnberg sein und zu ner kleinen Endurorunde (Frohnberg/Erhardtslöcher) losziehen, wer Bock hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (10. April 2012)

grüße leute...das wetter am we sieht ja net gerade so schön aus, naja viell wirds net ganz so schlimm

das muss echt mal klappen bergzwerg und co...

potenzial is da- keine frage..aber allein macht a net immer spaß!


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. April 2012)

dann lasst uns doch mal nach und nach jeder seine lieblingsstrecken vorstellen- und wenn nur einer mitfährt, sinds auch schon 2 mann


----------



## bergzwerk (11. April 2012)

@MaxxTBone, hättest schon mal anfangen können,

naja Lieblingsstrecke habe ich so direkt keine, da ich egal wo ich fahre meine Freude dran hab. Fahr 50/50 Wald/Strasse. Meine Hauptrunden gehen zb. von Auerbach/Falkenstein/Muldenberg/Schöneck, und so auch zurück, bzw. manchmal dann noch über Hammerbrücke/Schneckenstein/Tannenbergsthal/Jägersgrün/Beerheide. Dann dreh ich auch oft Runden großräumig um Grünheide/Schöneheide (nur Waldautobahnen) ca. 30-50  km. Würde mich gerne mal Richtung Carlsfeld orientieren, aber da kenn ich mich net aus. Fahr auch mal einfach ohne Plan los, und die Strecke ergibt sich von selbst.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. April 2012)

Gibts in der Kuhberg-Gegend noch ähnliche Trails wie der bereits erwähnte Trail im unteren Bereich ?


----------



## bergzwerk (12. April 2012)

also mir sind keine bekannt. Habe mich aber auch noch nicht so direkt damit befasst welche zu suchen, aber am Kuhberg selbst ist der bestimmt nicht der einzige Trail, wo man Spass hat denke ich.


----------



## Joe27 (13. April 2012)

grüße

Komme aus Auerbach, ich fahre auch des öffteren auf den Kuhberg. Rückzu über den 
Schafberg nach Sorga. 
Schöne Strecke wäre noch Carlsturm Richtung Brunn.

morgen solls trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (13. April 2012)

ja morgen solls zwar trocken bleiben, aber der letzte Regen hat ordentlich nass gemacht, also gestern zumindest sah ich nach 53 km-ern aus wie ne TREK -Sau. Hat auch ganz schön geschlaucht. Bin über Schöneck, incl. Streugrün runter und wieder rechts am Hang hoch zum Hohe Reuth, wie ich diesen Berg hasse, und dann wieder zurück über Grünheide. Ob ich morgen fahre weiß ich noch net, da noch´n paar andere Sachen anstehn, aber "wenn" ich fahre, dann ab 13 Uhr. Werde dann wahrscheinlich ca. 13.45 auf´m Kuhberg sein.


----------



## RMvolcano (13. April 2012)

80%ige Anwesendheit


----------



## RMvolcano (14. April 2012)

Bin dann wieder am "homespot" in RTG.


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. April 2012)

14:15 auf dem kuhberg gewesen, keine spuren gesehen, joe getroffen und 2 berg-hoch-schieber in der ferne gesichtet. bin dann weiter richtung steinberg.


----------



## Joe27 (14. April 2012)

Heute mal am Steinberg gewesen




Könnte auch Wurzelberg heißen.

Heimwerts am Kuhberg gewesen, hab noch ein paar Schatten vorbeihuschen sehn


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. April 2012)

ja, genau! da bist du da rauf, wo ich runter bin. haben wir also vom selben abschnitt gesprochen!


----------



## bergzwerk (14. April 2012)

Oh, glaub da muss ich auch mal hin. War nur noch nie dort, hoffe auf jemanden der mit mir mal dort hin fährt. Morgen!  Aber meine Fitness läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Hab´s ganz schön inne Beine. 
Wollte zwar heut auch auf´n Kuhberg, war aber dann doch kurz entschlossen mal auf´m Frohnberg, nur leider mit dem falschen Spassgerät


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Heute mal am Steinberg gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ein flowiger Weg ... das war gleich der Erste den ich letzte Woche fand. Ist leider nur recht kurz ...


----------



## dave.312 (14. April 2012)

hey leut´s...also werd morgen vorraussichtlich mit bergzwerg denn steinberg bezwingen...ca so auf um zwei rum oben!

Da ist denk ich mal mer drin, na mal sehen.
Also wer lust hat


----------



## Joe27 (14. April 2012)

@ ore-mountain

war leider bergauf unterwegs hätte kürzer sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (15. April 2012)

Nehmt ihr da dann die "Großen" oder die "Kleinen" für'n Steinberg?? Mal sehen...


----------



## bergzwerk (15. April 2012)

natürlich mit dem "Großen", hoffe das Wetter bleibt ohne Regen.


----------



## RMvolcano (15. April 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir sehr unschlüssig bin, wenn ich z.Z. aus dem Fenster schau...


----------



## bergzwerk (15. April 2012)

also David (dave.312) und ich waren ne schöne Tour machen. Haben Steinberg und Kuhberg unter unsere Räder genommen. Wettermäßig hats perfekt gepasst, im Wald sehr gute Bodenverhältnisse, erst heimwärts hat´s etwas genieselt. Erwäge nächste Woche wieder so ne Tour zu machen, aber dieismal Samstags da bei mir Sonntags eig Family-Day ist, und ich solche Aktionen wie heut net sehr oft im Jahr starten kann. Werd wahrscheinlich wieder so ca. 13.30 Richtung Steinberg radeln. Unter der Woche habe ich auch vor mal loszuziehen (2-2,5 h Tour). Habe Urlaub, also wer Lust hat. Habe aber noch nix kongretes geplant.

@RMvolcano
hättest ruhig mal kommen können, aber wir werden uns mit Sicherheit noch öfter sehn.


----------



## RMvolcano (15. April 2012)

Mir hat irgendwie die Sonne gefehlt  Aber der Sommer kommt noch... beim nächsten mal! Sa klingt schon mal gut, schau mr mal. Bis denn dann


----------



## Ghost879 (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
schön, dass sich hier aus der Umgebung ein paar zusammentun. Da hab ich mich doch gleich mal angemeldet...
Ich selbst komme aus Werda und werf einfach mal die Tour Schöneck-Muldenberg- Schneckenstein- Mühlleithen -Morgenröthe-Talsperre Carlsfeld(-Weitersglashütte) und zurück (über Floßgrabenweg) in die Runde.
Bin ich letztes Jahr ein paar mal gefahren. Ist eine echt schöne Strecke und einigermaßen anspruchsvoll. Waren immer zwischen 60 und knapp über 70km. Je nachdem wo man startet.
Gruß...


----------



## bergzwerk (19. April 2012)

Klingt net schlecht! Wie lange haste immer für so ne Tour geplant? Fahrzeit+Pause?

Grüße


----------



## Ghost879 (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube es waren wohl meistens so um die 4 Stunden. Mir ist es da auch egal, ob ich ne halbe Stunde länger unterwegs bin. Das ist halt nichts für den Feierabend aber für samstags/sonntags echt schön, weil auch nicht so viel los ist wie z.B. auf dem Radweg zwischen F'stein und Oelsnitz.
Als Ergänzung vielleicht noch: Ich bin das auch schon Mühlleithen - Sachsengrund - Talsperre Carlsfeld gefahren. Alle Waldwege habe ich dort aber auch noch nicht "ausgekundschaftet".


----------



## bergzwerk (19. April 2012)

na viell klappts ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour.
Wenn du vorhast die Strecke wieder abzufahren, gib mal hier bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost879 (19. April 2012)

Ja, ich werd bescheid geben. Dieses WE wirds aber nix werden. Vielleicht das WE drauf. Ich werd dann auch noch ein paar Vorschläge für Treffpunkte mit reinschreiben. Z.B. Meiler Schöneck, Sperrmauer Muldenberg,...


----------



## bergzwerk (19. April 2012)

Ja nächstes WE könnte auch bei mir klappen, dieses bin ich ja vorraussichtlich auf´m Kuh- und Steinberg unterwegs, wenn´s Wetter mitspielt und ich frei hab.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. April 2012)

Hey trifft sich ja gut, ich komm am WE auch mal wieder vorbei !

Ich mit 2, 3 Kumpels am WE auch am Kuhberg und Steinberg fahren. 
Wir starten am Steinberg, ich weis nur noch nicht genau ob Sa oder So.

Soll wieder mal ne schöne Endure-Runde werden. Ich will auch den Kuhberg noch etwas erkunden, am Steinberg hab ich letztes mal schon alles abgefahren.

Hat noch jemand Lust sich anzuschließen ?


----------



## Inspektor (19. April 2012)

tach, hab den thread erst jetzt gesehen. 

@morch84: wenn der den du am pfahrlehn gesehen hast auf nem weißen santa cruz saß, 
                  dann war ich das. ich kann mich irgrndwie auch entsinnen das mir jemand mit 
                  canyon torque entgegen kam.

 ach ja, ich komm aus auerbach. hät ich fast vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## dave.312 (19. April 2012)

Hey...also wegen steinberg hätte i viell sonntag zeit. Bergzwerg hatte was von samstag gesagt aber müss mer halt mal sehen.

Kannst ja noch mal bescheid geben ore-mountain


----------



## morch84 (19. April 2012)

@Inspektor
Das kann gut sein is schon ein stück her...
Wenn ich das hier so verfolge gibt es doch einige Biker hier in der Nähe

Wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt können wir doch alle mal einen Ausritt machen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (19. April 2012)

ja eigentl schon..es kommt ja bald ein langes we bzw wer montag frei hat
Müsst mer einen Tag ausmachen und Runde vorschlagen


----------



## morch84 (19. April 2012)

Leider bin ich da im Harz Biken....
Aber das klappt schon noch... Männertag vielleicht wenn ihr net Trinken wollt

Mal alle ne kleine Ausfahrt machen zum kennenlernen...


----------



## dave.312 (19. April 2012)

Was fähste da? normale touren oder Park?


----------



## morch84 (19. April 2012)

Touren bin mit Kollegen da... Carbon Fully im Park! Vielleicht mal Kurz bin in Braunlage da gibt es ja einen


----------



## bergzwerk (20. April 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Hey trifft sich ja gut, ich komm am WE auch mal wieder vorbei !
> 
> Ich mit 2, 3 Kumpels am WE auch am Kuhberg und Steinberg fahren.
> Wir starten am Steinberg, ich weis nur noch nicht genau ob Sa oder So.



Soll also heissen das ihr euch oben an der Gaststätte trefft, bzw. von dort aus startet? Und zu welcher Zeit und wann (Sa o. So)? Hoffe das ich auch kann.

@all....
Also mit ner "gemütlichenTour" müßte es scho klappen am nächsten WE, da sind doch bestimmt etliche da. Vielleicht könn wir die von Ghost879 vorgeschlagene Strecke fahren? Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich trotzdem erwünscht!
Und ich hab Brückentag am Montag, das werd ich auf jeden Fall ausnutzen.


----------



## ore-mountain (20. April 2012)

Morgen soll recht gutes Wetter werden, am So anscheinend net. Deshalb werden wir wohl morgen fahren!

Ja genau, am Gasthaus auf dem Steinberg gehts los. Gegen 14 Uhr ! Eventuell noch ein Kaffee im Gasthaus bis alle da sind 

Es werden sicherlich wieder ein paar Hm zusammenkommen, damit es auch möglichst oft bergab geht ...


----------



## Inspektor (20. April 2012)

klingt gut. kann aber net 100%ig zusagen, des entscheidet sich kurzfristig. werd jetzt glei mal die kuhberg-steinberg runde als feierabendrunde drehen.


----------



## RMvolcano (20. April 2012)

YYEEEEaaahhhhh!


----------



## bergzwerk (20. April 2012)

@Inspektor,

Na wenigstens haben wir uns mal gegrüßt. Wollt dir net erst noch hinterher rufen. Hab dich am Bike erkannt. Und Kuhberg macht scho Spass im unteren Drittel? Habe Ihn heute "leider" von unten nach oben unter die Räder genommen. Werden uns bestimmt noch öfter sehen. Werd ja viell morgen wieder oben sein. Aber diesmal mit meinem "Dicken"


----------



## ore-mountain (20. April 2012)

also ...
wir sind morgen um 14 Uhr auf jeden Fall am Gasthaus am Steinberg.
Wir werden schon etwas früher da sein. Wir müssen die Biks noch aus dem Auto räumen !

Ich hoffe von euch wird / werden sich noch ein paar einfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (20. April 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Biks noch aus dem Auto räumen !



ähm... von wo aus reist ihr gleich nochmal an? von münchen oder hamburg?


----------



## Inspektor (21. April 2012)

@bergzwerk: von unten nach oben?! des müsste ich net ham. des hat ja nix mehr mit spass zu tun;-) kuhberg is net schlecht. fahr ich schon seit zwei drei jahren. dieses frühjahr liegt zum glück kein holz vom schneebruch aufn trail. des war letztes jahr net so prickelnd!


----------



## bergzwerk (21. April 2012)

Ja dieses Jahr isser halbwegs aufgeräumt der VPW. Keine Angst ich fahr ihn auch fast ausschliesslich von oben nach unten, aber gestern hatt ich wohl nix andres zu tun als es mal wieder anders herum zu probieren.
Werd heut vorrausichtlich auch so ca. 14.00 Uhr auf´m Steinberg sein. Wetter is ja auch perfekt.


----------



## RMvolcano (22. April 2012)

Wart ihr gestern Steinberg?? Uns wars definitiv zuu nass - leider. Dafür heut mal paar Runden aufn "hometrail" geschreddert. Zwischenstop nach dem 1. (ersten) Run:





Der Ralph konnte nix für - ich schwör - war die Kombi aus fiesem Stein+volle Kompression durch ne Senke+zuwenig Luft im+Michelin -bis 2,2"- Schlauch, sehr toll...


----------



## bergzwerk (22. April 2012)

Ja wir war´n zu dritt auf´m Steinberg, und dann noch schön rüber auf´n Kuhberg. War´n sehr gute Bedingungen, bis auf nen kurzen Regenschauer gings auch wettermäßig. Hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spass gemacht. Bald oben wieder sein ich werde


----------



## RMvolcano (22. April 2012)

Mit dir sein die Macht möge . Schade, verdammt! Ich dacht' das da sich keiner blicken lassen wird, so wie's Wetter aussah... Wollt's Rädle auf um 3e scho' fast ins Auto schmeißen und nochmal rüberjetten aber da ist's auch schon wieder zugezogen. Na klappt scho noch ä moll.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. April 2012)

Der kurze Regenschauer war kein Problem. Am Kurhberg und Steinberg ist das Gefälle eh relativ flach und der Nadelwaldboden saugt sowieso das Wasser schnell wieder weg! Ausderdem wirds mit nassen Wurzeln und Steine wenigstens etwas tricky ...


----------



## bergzwerk (25. April 2012)

Und wie schaut´s aus am WE? Wer von euch macht bzw. plant ne Tour und wann? Überlege SA und/oder MO zu fahren. Wetter soll ja wirklich gut werden.


----------



## Joe27 (25. April 2012)

Am WE ist die diesjährige Auersbergerstbefahrung geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (26. April 2012)

Jo das klingt gut. Wann willste da starten? Auersberg war ich erst 1x.


----------



## Joe27 (26. April 2012)

Sonntag Nachmittag


----------



## bergzwerk (26. April 2012)

Da klappts bei mir leider nicht! Da fahr ich ab 13.00 Uhr max. ne Stunde mein von meiner Frau mit Liebe zubereitetes Mittagessen wieder runter.

Hatte eig. gedacht das jemand Sa, Mo oder auch Di loszieht. Na mal sehen was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## dave.312 (26. April 2012)

hey..

also i kann sonntag oder dienstag...wollt eigentl schon mal was starten-würd mich irgendwo mit ranhäng

werd mer sehen..das wetter macht uns auf allefälle  kein strich durch de rechnung.


----------



## RMvolcano (28. April 2012)

Also leut's: Heut so auf um 2 aufn Frohnberg


----------



## dave.312 (28. April 2012)

wie siehts aus morgen mit biken?? jemand unterwegs?

fast zu warm zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (28. April 2012)

DAS kannste aber laut sagen! War vorhin mit'n Horst auf de hometrails un dann Erhardts Löcher nach Schreiersgrün  - der Hitzetot (oder zumindest der Kreislaufkollaps) war nicht mehr allzu fern. Hab aber für morgen noch gaar keinen Plan...


----------



## Joe27 (28. April 2012)

Heute war ich mal klettern





Bergab gings leichter 





Auersbergtour wird auf Vormittag verlegt


----------



## bergzwerk (29. April 2012)

Trainierste für´n VBM?. De Halde nimm ich auch immer mal unter meine Räder. Aber noch lieber hab ich den Aufstieg zum Carlsturm von unten aus am Fuchsstein in Brunn, und dann im Wald hoch. Dat Ding nimmt kein Ende. Wenn de zum Kuhberg hochfährst haste auch nen schönen Steilanstieg hoch, oder gegenüber von der Vogtlandarena hoch nach Muldenberg, auch sehr nett. 

Schade das ich nicht mitkonnte heut vormittag, werd aber noch meine "sehr" kurze Mittagsrunde drehn. 

Habe auch noch für morgen und übermorgen zu fahren geplant, aber weiß noch net wann. Mo hab ich Brückentag sprich Urlaub, und Di is ja bekanntlich F. Da könnte man scho mal losziehen. 
Alter das ist doch net so schwer mal paar Leut zusammen zu bekommen um ne Tour zu machen. Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## dave.312 (29. April 2012)

bergzwerg: dienstag hab i zeit...könnt mer ne runde drehen


----------



## bergzwerk (29. April 2012)

Gut, hoff sind noch paar andere mit von der Partie.


----------



## Joe27 (29. April 2012)

bin vom Auersberg zurück Bericht folgt heut abend

Dienstag Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit

@bergzwerg fürn VBM trainieren ist noch zu zeitig, wollt nur mal die Übersetzung 28/36 testen

Carlsturm fahr ich lieber bergab


----------



## Joe27 (29. April 2012)

Auersbergtour Start Heute 8.30 Uhr bei 19°C

über die letzten Schneereste bei der Carlsfelder Talsperre





gings nach Wildenthal die Serpentinen des Schlangenweg hoch  zum Auersberg





letzter Anstieg





Abfahrt Himmelsleiter nach Blauental hab ich mir fürs nächste mal augehoben Rückfahrt über Sauschwemme und Kammweg





Pünktlich 12.00 Uhr zum Mittag daheim


----------



## MaxxTBone (29. April 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal klettern


hey jörg. da bin ich samstag auch vorbeigefahren, aber die halde hab ich links liegen gelassen. auersberg ginng gut? wir hatten heute teamausfahrt rund um chemnitz.


----------



## Joe27 (29. April 2012)

Hey Thomas. bin extra früh gefahren wegen der Temperatur. Heimwärts ist mir nur der "Treibstoff" ausgegangen


----------



## bergzwerk (29. April 2012)

@Joe27,
klingt nach ner interessanten Tour (Auersberg). Müssen wir auf jeden mal gemeinsam machen wenn´s dir recht ist, bin nur net so der "ultimative" Fitness-Guru. Also wenn´s net unbedingt de schnellste Tour werden soll würd ich gern mal mit losziehen auf´n Auersberg. Mit dem Training war ja blos Spass. Is klar das es jetzt noch zu zeitig ist, um dafür zu trainieren. Also hoffe das es mal klappt demnächst.
Wie biste denn mit der Kombi zufrieden (28/36)? Ich fahr ja 28/40 und mir passt´s so ganz gut. Mußt mich zwar erst dran gewöhnen, aber ging eig schnell. Halde hab ich aber noch nicht getestet. Werd ich aber bald tun.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (29. April 2012)

Bin morgen definitiv mal am Steinberg. Definitiv weil ich vermiss' n RadPC vom Hardtail - is mir aber erst Mitte Rodewisch aufgefallen. Sollte jemand vorher schon über nen Ciclo 4.36 stolpern: MEINS!


----------



## Joe27 (30. April 2012)

@bergzwerk
Fahre vorn 42/28 hinten 11/36 genau richtig, brauchte gestern vorn nur 4x rauf- und runterschalten 

Schneckensteinhalde dient zum Materialtest, letztes Jahr Kette gerissen 

Dienstag was geplant?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. April 2012)

ich bin leider erstmal außer gefecht gesetzt :-(


----------



## bergzwerk (30. April 2012)

Thomas. Was ist los? Hat´s dich gelegt, oder andere Prob´s. Schade, gib mal durch wenn de wieder fit bist.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## bergzwerk (30. April 2012)

Dienstag! Entscheide erst morgen ob ich fahre oder net, da ich heut scho 60 km in de Beine hab.


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. April 2012)

ich hab seit längerer zeit ne zahnwurzelentzündung, und der op-termin ist erst in ein paar tagen. jetzt scheint mein organismus erstmal die bremse eingelegt zu haben, gestern ging gar nichts mehr. der arzt hat mir heute antibiotika verschrieben und sport untersagt.


----------



## RMvolcano (1. Mai 2012)

Na das klingt verdächtig nach WSR (Wurzelspitzenresektion) ! Geht aber, das widerlichste sind die Betäubungsspritzen. Gute Besserung, auf jeden Fall! Steinbergtrail geht echt guut, aber bei Nässe muss man's nicht haben. Und das Wurzelfeld ist auch ganz schön derb. mein 4.36 hab' i leider net g'funden...


----------



## Joe27 (1. Mai 2012)

Thomas Gute Besserung,

@RMvolcano hab noch nen ciclo 403 rumliegen. Wenn er dir was nütz?


----------



## bergzwerk (1. Mai 2012)

@Thomas, naja das wird scho wieder. Auch von mir gute Besserung!

War jemand von euch heut unterwegs? Wollte ja eig auch, aber konnte dann leider doch net. Aber das WE kommt auch wieder, und dann werd ich mit Sicherheit ne Tour machen, wenn´s net regnet wie aus Gießkannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (1. Mai 2012)

Heute im OVL unterwegs gewesen, kamen über 1800 Hm zusammen. Am Gottesberger
See hats angefangen zu regnen. Wollte heimwärts noch übern Kuhberg aber überall
Gewitterwolken


----------



## bergzwerk (7. Mai 2012)

Nächsten Samstag/Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Hoffe das es am WE besseres Wetter gibt als gestern.


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2012)

Werde Morgen mal Richtung Aschberg fahren.


----------



## bergzwerk (12. Mai 2012)

War heut mal unterwegs. Hat sich ja leider keiner gemeldet, also wieder allein los. Ist aber nur´n "kurzes" Ringel geworden.


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

War nur mal Erhardts Löcher-Schreiersgrün ganz kurz - fand ich kaum erwähnenswert.


----------



## bergzwerk (12. Mai 2012)

Da muß ich auch mal wieder hin. Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja mal bald wieder dort in deiner Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2012)

Bin eigentlich am WE immer unterwegs, solange es trocken ist. Heute auf asphalt unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Kann passieren. Vielleicht noch jemand mit... hier... dr Morch könnte da ja auch mal vorbeischaun! Möcht mal des Canyon in echt sehn...

Asphalt? Was is das? Ne quatsch aber Straßen mag ich net so - Naturfreund 

Schon/Wieder mal jemand Schöneck getestet? Steinberg is auch ganz gut hab' ich gemerkt. 403? hm keine Infos gefunden, aber so wichtig is auch net. Danke. Trittfrequenzkabel hab' ich eh gekappt (sehr dämlich neben Kettenblatt verlegt)

Fuhrpark wächst auch wieder: Hab's RM wieder zusammengebastelt, nachdem ich mir'n 2.LRS für's LV zugelegt hab


----------



## morch84 (12. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen auch unterwegs kann nur nicht sagen wann genau aber erst so auf Mittag, Kollege kann net eher. Auch noch keinen Plan wohin...!?
Also vorschläge!!! Aber keine Konditionsrunden....

Wie sieht es eigentlich zum Männertag aus meine Anfrage wegen großem
Forumtreffen steht noch!!!!!

Wäre cool wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen könnten


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Na dann auf jeden mal om Frohnberch vorbeischauen.
Forumtreffen? Was hast'ern so vorgestellt?


----------



## morch84 (12. Mai 2012)

Naja hatte ja mal eine Anfrage gestellt sind ja paar leut hier zusammen gekommen im Vogtland... einfach mal ne Runde Biken. Erfahrungen, Trails auszutauschen in der Gruppe macht doch Biken mehr Spass oder?

Da ja so gut wie jeder frei hat warum nicht...
Gibt aber noch keine Plannung.....Vorschläge wann wie wo wer willkommen!

Morgen wo soll ich nochmal vorbei kommen?


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Gsthf Frohnberg rauf gradaus in wald äh wart mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528456    zum Beispiel und Erhardts Löcher rüber zu Seidels Loch und irgendwo drübern bei dir im Wald Richtung Rbgrn Bad/Eich (war ich aber noch net) Herrentag, ja keine Ahnung AN ALLE: Steinberg z.B.??


----------



## morch84 (12. Mai 2012)

Ach ja da war ich schon hab es aber nicht gefunden
Könnt ich ja mit dor Eisdiele in Treuen verbinden


Also Männer sagt was! Solang ihr nicht einen XC Marathon fahren wollt bin ich dabei, hab leider nur noch das Dicke Bike


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

geht auch. Schreibst mal morgen beizeiten nochmal wann de zirka am gsthf sein wirst - fahr mr zusamme n Berg nauf, Schreiersgrün, Eisdiele... ok, bin draußen.


----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Männertag wo und wann?


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Darum geht es ja was vorschlagen und dann einigen wir uns... Also würdest du kommen?
Dann wären wir schon 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Frohnberg und Eisdiele ?


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Heute warscheinlich mit in Kollege und RMVolcano.... oder was anderes?

Männertag?????


----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht Schneckenstein oder ist es zu weit?


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Nee geht schon, bin halt mit dem Enduro net ganz so schnell aber gehen tut alles war vor kurzem damit auch auf dem Brocken geht schon...


----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Alternativ Carlsturm/Grünheide 2-3 Abfahrten + Einkehrmöglichkeit


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Glingt gut... mal sehen was die anderen so meinen ich bin für alles offen müssten halt mal noch klären wann und wo alle so herkommen wegen Startpunkt möglichst Zentral für alle erfahrbar....

Heute unterwegs?


----------



## RMvolcano (13. Mai 2012)

Frohnberg/Eisdiele heute nachn Mittag...


----------



## RMvolcano (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn's Wetter aushällt...


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Soll trocken bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Aschberg, Bleiberg hab da nen tip bekommen


----------



## RMvolcano (13. Mai 2012)

13.oo Frohnberg am Gasthof...?.


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Ok fahren halb 1 Sparkasse fstein los


----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Heute mal auf dem Bleiberg gewesen. Hier eine Aufnahme vom Aschberg aus. Seit dem letzten Besuch hat sich einiges getan 




Auf dem Rückweg Carlsturm Abfahrt mitgenommen

Hoffe das Eis hat geschmeckt


----------



## morch84 (13. Mai 2012)

Das Eis hat Geschmeckt hab nur RMVolcano vermisst haben 20 min am Fronberg gewartet keiner da...???? Sau kalt wars aber hoffe zum Männertag wirds schöner

Aschberg muß ich auch mal wieder war letztes Jahr immer meine Feierabend Rund mal sehen wie das mit dem neuen Bike so geht


----------



## diamantradler (13. Mai 2012)

Schönes Bild 
Ich war heut ganz in der Nähe. Auf dem Spitzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2012)

Spitzberg letztes mal vor 2 Jahren gewesen. Bin über Silberbach gefahren nach Frübuz
und weiter nach Hirschenstand Ist halt ne ganz andere Landschaft


----------



## RMvolcano (13. Mai 2012)

Das waren die entscheidenden 20. Sorry , was zwischengekommen. War auch allein...

...leider geil 

 2x Schreiersgrüner Abfahrt und de Hometrails geschreddert, dann Schulwegdownhill, leider nur 34er Ketterblatt

Nächstes Mal klappts bestimmt...


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, drehen wir ne Männertagsrunde am Steinberg und Kuhberg !
Wer sich noch mit anschließen will, ist gern willkommen !


----------



## bergzwerk (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Ore, wann seid Ihr oben? Vielleicht werd ich auch hochkommen. Wetter müßte ja laut Bericht passen.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Mai 2012)

Schön !
Ja das Wetter passt !
Wir kommen dieses mal zu dritt !
14 Uhr wieder am Gasthaus auf dem Steinberg, also wie das letzte mal


----------



## Habannero (16. Mai 2012)

Komm auch mit


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Mai 2012)

Hm mal schaun was meine Kollegas vorhaben... Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß


----------



## Joe27 (19. Mai 2012)

Heut schon jemand was vor?


----------



## Joe27 (19. Mai 2012)

Nachdem Himmelfahrt der Rücken gestreikt hat heut mal am Schafberg gewesen.
AE-Sorga























Morgen gehts zum Auersberg


----------



## MaxxTBone (19. Mai 2012)

das ist doch poetenweg! wann willst du zum auersberg starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (19. Mai 2012)

So ca. 13.00 Uhr


----------



## MaxxTBone (19. Mai 2012)

schick mir bitte mal per pn deine handynummer. vielleicht komme ich mit. ich würde dir dann wenn "JA", bescheid geben. weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich es zeitlich schaffe


----------



## Joe27 (20. Mai 2012)

Schade Thomas das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Bin heute vom Auersberg die Himmelsleither runter Richtung Blauental bis Pension Zimmersacher.
Bremsen haben fast gekocht,muß erstmal  zu Hause alle Schrauben festziehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Dann entlang der Gr. Bockau Richtung Wildenthal.

Das nächste lange WE steht vor der Tür. Bei geeigneten Wetter gehts zum Bleiberg

Wenn jemand mitfahren will rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## bergzwerk (20. Mai 2012)

Also wenn du nicht gerade nen Rennen fahren willst, sondern eher ne schöne Biketour, dann würde ich mich evtl. anschliessen. Kann aber wenn dann nur SA weil SO leider mal wieder ne Famlienfeier ansteht. MO wäre da noch eine gute Option.


----------



## bergzwerk (25. Mai 2012)

Hey Joe27,

Gestern zufällig bei Grünheide getroffen? Denke das warst du mit dem Stumpi S-Works!
Hab mit nem guten Kollegen ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht. Schön in den Sonnenuntergang reingefahren.
Hoffe man trifft sich doch mal irgend wie zu ner gemeinsamen Tour.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (25. Mai 2012)

Hey Ronny,
war am Mittwoch unterwegs, aber mit dem Epic.
Montag Nachmittag habe ich Zeit. Wie siehts bei dir aus?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (26. Mai 2012)

Hey Jörg,

Ja ich Dummi, natürlich das Epic, wie konnt ich da auf Stumpi kommen. Naja bei Speci hau ich das ab und zu mal durcheinander. Wollt mir ja auch erst nen Stumpi S-Works holen, hab mich aber dann doch für´s Trek entschieden. Dann warst Du´s also doch? Wir haben uns dort so ungefähr beim Moor unterhalb vom Waldpark getroffen. 
Ja Mo Nachmittag würde sehr gut passen. Wetter spielt ja mit. 
Gib nochmal bescheid, wie´s genau wird, und wo wir uns dann treffen.
Lass mich da gerne inspirieren von Dir, streckenmäßig.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (26. Mai 2012)

Hey Ronny,

könnten uns ja am Waldpark treffen Kreuzung "Sieben Wege" 
Zeitpunkt um 1 oder halb 2 wie du dort sein kannst.
Vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (26. Mai 2012)

Hey Jörg,

ja so können wir´s machen. Werd so nach 1 aller spätestens halb 2 oben sein. Super das es mal klappt. Also dann bis Mo an de "Sieh´m Wehsch".

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (26. Mai 2012)

Hey Ronny,

bis Montag, komme mit Stumpi

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (26. Mai 2012)

Hey Jörg,

Jo geht klar. Komm natürlich auch mit "hartem Hintern"

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Mai 2012)

Ich bin am Montag in Brambach, Strecke finden für die diesjährige Brunnenradtour. Kann also nicht mitkommen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Joe27 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

Kann nächste Woche nicht nach Markersbach kommen, Arbeitseinsatz


----------



## Joe27 (7. Juni 2012)

@bergzwerk 

Hey Ronny am WE was geplant, Sonnabend solls trocken bleiben.


----------



## bergzwerk (8. Juni 2012)

@Joe27,

Hey Jörg,

Bin leider anderweitig eingesetzt. Kann deshalb Samstag nicht mitfahren. Ärgere mich sehr darüber, wollt gern mal mit hoch zum Auersberg. Würde aber gerne nächste Woche (WE) fahren, wenn´s Dir passt? Oder vielleicht auch mal ne Feierabend-Runde während der nächsten Woche. Hab da Frühschicht. Wetter soll ja schön werden. Meld dich einfach wenn´s passt!

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (8. Juni 2012)

Hey Ronny,

Auersberg reißt nicht aus.
Mit der Feierabendrunde ist halt so, entweder keine Zeit,zu warm oder es regnet.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (8. Juni 2012)

ich lade euch nächste woche zu meiner feierabendrunde ein, sobald der termin feststeht. ich hab schon einen mitfahrer außerhalb des ibc gefunden, alsso ssind wir mindetens zu dritt, wenn sich von hier noch einer findet. strecke: möglichst wenig waldautobahn ud straße, viel cross country und singletrails. ca. 2 stunden.


----------



## bergzwerk (9. Juni 2012)

Hey Thomas,

das klingt sehr gut. Gib bescheid wann´s losgeht. Wetter wird ja super laut Bericht.

@Jörg,  Ja das mit´m Auersberg mach mer auf jeden Fall demnächst!

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (9. Juni 2012)

Hey Thomas,

Gib rechtzeitig bescheid.  

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Juni 2012)

Wie angekündigt, findet die Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch, 17:00 mit Start an der Nicolaikirche in Auerbach statt. Die Strecke geht Richtung Kuhberg und Steinberg, ca. 2 Stunden, je nach Tempo. Achtung: Es wir fahren nicht nur Wege, die als solches zu erkennen sind, also teilweise ordentlich Cross-Country. Es kann aber trotzdem jeder mitfahren, der keine Stützräder braucht und bergauf nicht schieben muß. Über zahlreiche Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen. Bei schlechtem Wetter schreib ich bis Mittwoch, 16:00, ob die Runde stattfindet. Nun bin ich gespannt, ob ich allein am Treffpunkt stehe ;-)


----------



## Joe27 (11. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch solls den ganzen Tag regnen 

Aber Sonntag Nachmittag war auch Regen angesagt. Hat trotzdem für
Auersberg + zweimal Kuhberg ausgehalten

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (12. Juni 2012)

Na hoffentlich bleibts doch unerwartet trocken. Werd auf jeden Fall mitfahren, wenns Wetter halbwegs is.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MaxxTBone (12. Juni 2012)

gut. ann sind wir schon ne vierergruppe.


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Juni 2012)

auf grund des starken regens heute vormittag können wir meine geplante tour heute leider nicht fahren. die gesichtsfarbe wäre sonst sicher nicht mehr erkennbar. nachholung folgt bei besserem wetter!


----------



## bergzwerk (13. Juni 2012)

Schade, hab ich mir aber schon gedacht das es heut nix wird, als ich heut morgen das Wetter gesehen hab. Na dann werd ich mir heut anderweitig die Zeit vertreiben. Am WE weiß ich auch noch net was so geht bei mir. Vielleicht dreh ich da mal ne Runde.

@Thomas,
gib wieder rechtzeitig bescheid, wenn du wieder ne Tour geplant hast.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (13. Juni 2012)

Hey Thomas,

Vielleicht nächste Woche selbe Zeit? 

Hey Ronny

Habe Sonntag Nachmittag Zeit. Können wir ja zusammen ne Runde drehn?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (16. Juni 2012)

Hey Jörg,

entschuldige bitte die späte Rückmeldung, aber ich wußte net wie´s am WE bei mir so wird. Also ich kann morgen leider wieder net mitfahren, heut wär es besser. Werd höchstwahrscheinlich dann mal ne 2-3h-Tour machen.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (16. Juni 2012)

Hey Ronny,

Fahr heut auch ne kleine Runde. Vielleicht sehn wir uns? Bin auf halb 2 bei den 7 Wegen.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (16. Juni 2012)

Hey Jörg,

so´n Mist, hab nich noch mal hier reingeschaut. Bin "leider" in der anderen Richtung unterwegs gewesen. Ich hoffe auf diese Woche, das es mit der Tour mit Thomas klappt. Wetter soll ja ausgesprochen gut werden.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Ronny,

Schau mer mal ob der Thomas Zeit hat. War glaube ich am WE in Chemnitz im Einsatz

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Juni 2012)

ja, geht los! mittwoch, 17:00, nicolaikirche. ich muß bis dahin nur noch die hintere bremse gangbar machen. die hat der 3- ründige einsatz während/nach dem regenguß außer gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Joe27 (18. Juni 2012)

Melde mich schon mal an.


----------



## bergzwerk (18. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Joe27 (24. Juni 2012)

@ Thomas und Ronny

Heute mal die KBC Strecke in Joh-statt teilweise gefahren. Streckenbedingungen im
Vergleich zu Mittwoch fast staubtrocken.
Am Carlsturm hats ordentlich was rausgespült. Unterer Teil zur Schallerbachstr. sieht
wie ein Bachlauf aus.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (24. Juni 2012)

Na hoffentlich bleibts halbwegs trocken, vor allem von oben. Also am Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr könnten wir wieder ne Tour machen. Werd mir noch ne Strecke zusammenbasteln, oder vielleicht hat Jörg ja auch schon was die Strecke anbelangt etwas ins Auge gefasst. 

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (25. Juni 2012)

Hey Ronny,

Mittwoch wird leider nix mit mir, werde Dienstag nach 18.00 Uhr mal ne Runde drehen.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (25. Juni 2012)

und nun? auf dienstag verschieben oder mittwoch zu zweit? mir ist es egal. dienstag nur 20% regen, mittwoch 80%


----------



## Joe27 (25. Juni 2012)

Dienstag würde gehen aber etwas später.


----------



## bergzwerk (25. Juni 2012)

Hey Jörg und Thomas,

@ Jörg, so´n Mist, also ich kann definitiv nur Mittwochs, morgen hab ich nen anderen sehr wichtigen Termin, den ich leider net verschieben kann. Ja das mit dem gemeldeten Regen am Mittwoch macht mir auch Sorgen. @Thomas, das mußt du entscheiden, ob du vielleicht dann doch Dienstag mit Jörg fährst, oder evtl. mit Risiko wegen schlechterem Wetter am Mittwoch dann mit mir. Und nächste Woche hab ich dann mit Sicherheit ne Spätschicht, und da werd ich unter der Woche auch leider net können.


----------



## bergzwerk (26. Juni 2012)

@Thomas, und wie schaut´s morgen aus. Seid Ihr heut gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (27. Juni 2012)

ich bin dabei und bring wahrscheinlich noch 2 mit. wo gehts diesmal los? ist ja sicher richtungsabhängig...


----------



## Joe27 (28. Juni 2012)

Wochenende schon was geplant?


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Juni 2012)

zu warm für ausgedehnte touren...


----------



## Joe27 (1. Juli 2012)

bis zur nächsten Eisdiele gehts noch


----------



## bergzwerk (1. Juli 2012)

kann diese Woche net mit fahren, hab ja leider Spätschicht. Wetter soll aber auch net so berauschend werden, viel Regen und Gewitter ham se gemeldet. Vielleicht dreh ich am Vormittag mal ne 2-3 h -Runde, wenn´s Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Joe27 (5. Juli 2012)

@MAXXTBONE

Thomas bist du am Sonntag in Joh-stadt am Start?


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juli 2012)

Hat am So jemand Lust auf ne Runde Steinberg und Kuhberg?


----------



## MaxxTBone (6. Juli 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> @MAXXTBONE
> 
> Thomas bist du am Sonntag in Joh-stadt am Start?



ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. eigentlich JA aber sonntag vormittag ist eröffnung des cafes im park, da muß ich eigentlich dort sein. wenn JA, könnten wir zusammen fahren, da geb ich dir bis samstag abend bescheid


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. Juli 2012)

hallo jörg, ich fahr den kbc mit!


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Juli 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eljvalmgrtpzyymtdas war die heutige mittwochsrunde. hat spaß gemacht, bergzwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (12. Juli 2012)

@MaxxTBone, 
ja war wirklich sehr schön gewesen. Freu mich schon auf de nächste Runde.

Grüße und Danke für die Daten
Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (12. Juli 2012)

@MaxxTBone,bergzwerk

mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche Zeit habe, Wochenende ist wettermäßig schon abgeschrieben.
ab Mittwoch solls besser werden

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (13. Juli 2012)

Naja nächste Woche kann ich ja wieder net, weil ich Spätschicht hab. Aber die Woche drauf geht´s auf jeden Fall wieder los wenn´s Wetter passt. Vielleciht is das Wetter am WE doch gut, dann werd ich ne Runde drehn Samstag Nachmittag evtl..

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (13. Juli 2012)

Samstag Nachmittag könnte es wettermäßig passen, wenn ja dreh ich auch ne Runde

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Joe27 (15. Juli 2012)

@MaxxTBone

Heute unterwegs in Morgenröthe auf den Ronny getroffen, sind dann denn Floßgrabenweg gefahren
Wollte noch noch die Schneckensteinhalde auf Fahrbarkeit testen aber am Kamm hat sich was zusammengebraut. Bin dann lieber zum Kuhberg. 

Hier tut sich auch was




Hab heute mal Teilstücke für ne Mittwochsrunde getestet. Wetterprognose
sieht ja wieder bescheiden aus

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (15. Juli 2012)

@Jörg,
 ja war noch ne schöne Runde bis nach Jägersgrün zurück, auch wenn´s Tempo heut net so berauschend war, is halt so wenn de 2 notorische Langsamfahrer dabei hast. Die Strecke werd ich auf jeden Fall öfter mal fahren, auch mal anders rum. Thomas hat da letzten Mittwoch wieder mal nen guten Führungsdienst geleistet. 
Na dann hoffe ich für euch beide das´s Wetter am Mittwoch passt, und Ihr ne schöne Tour machen könnt, ohne mich. Bis demnächst

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (15. Juli 2012)

@Ronny

denn 2en wird schon noch tempohärte an trainiert

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Joe27 (23. Juli 2012)

@MaxxTBone,

Mittwochsrunde steht, Ronny ist dabei. Start ist 17.00 Uhr Badstraße Kreuzung
Dresselsgrüner Weg 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (23. Juli 2012)

dresselsgrüner weg muß ich aber erstmal googeln ;-) bis mittwoch dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (27. Juli 2012)

@MaxxTBone

Respekt, bei der Temperatur mit dem Crosser unterwegs


----------



## bergzwerk (27. Juli 2012)

Was heute? Ich war auch mal kurz am Sauteich bei Muldenberg, mal den Kopf reingehalten, und dann wieder zurück. War ne "HEISSE" Runde.


----------



## Joe27 (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen maximal bis Vogtlandsee!


----------



## MaxxTBone (27. Juli 2012)

man muß nur schnell genug fahren, dann kühlt der fahrtwind ;-) du hast deine augen aber auch überall! 
hier noch die strecke vom mittwoch:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=owuzzvwslypegzxw
morgen, wer lust hat, 9:00 neumarkt auerbach, start zur abfahrt der 120km grenzland-radmarathon-runde. ist aber straße.


----------



## Joe27 (29. Juli 2012)

heut mal die Halde hochgefahren  noch fahrbar





Streckenvorschlag für Mittwoch alte VBM Runde Grünheide


----------



## bergzwerk (29. Juli 2012)

Bin dann heut doch von der geplanten Enduro-Runde auf ne "harte" Runde umgeschwenkt. Mich hats Regenmäßig ganz schön eingesaut kurz vor Schluss meiner Tour, so viel Sonne wie du hab ich heut net gesehen, die Halde hätte ich heut übrigens fast auch in Angriff genommen, bin aber dann doch Richtung Schöneck gefahren.
Alte VBM Strecke klingt gut, mal sehn ob Thomas sein Bike wieder fit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Juli 2012)

ja, ich bin wieder fahrbereit! ich geh die strecke schon mal im kopf durch. machen wir treffpunkt an der litfass-säule in rempesgrün?


----------



## bergzwerk (30. Juli 2012)

Litfass-Säule geht klar denk ich. Dann bis Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## Joe27 (31. Juli 2012)

muß morgen arbeiten 
kann erst am Wochenende wieder biken


----------



## MaxxTBone (4. August 2012)

fährt denn morgen in seiffen jemand von euch mit?


----------



## Joe27 (4. August 2012)

ich nicht!


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. August 2012)

wer ist morgen dabei? bitte diesmal eine halbe stunde später, also gegen halb 6.


----------



## Joe27 (27. August 2012)

@MaxxTBone

Hast du Mittwoch Zeit ?


----------



## titzy (1. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

wenn alles klappt bin ich möglicherweise zum 3 Talsperren Marathon 15.9.2012 in Eibenstock am Start. Ich würde das Wochenende dann mal wieder meine Oma in Ellefeld besuchen und hab den Sonntag (16.9.2012) nach dem Rennen noch nix weiter vor.
Wie wäres, hat da Jemand von euch möglicherweise Zeit mir n paar tolle Trails im Falkensteiner Umland zu zeigen?

Viele Grüße
titzy


----------



## Ghost879 (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
nun will ich hier auch mal einen Vorschlag machen.
Ich werde heute zu ner Runde starten. Beginn ist eigentlich Neustadt. Dann solls Richtung Schöneck, Muldenberg, Schneckenstein, Mühlleithen und wieder zurück nach Schöneck gehen. Wollte dann mal in Anlehnung an den VBM entweder den Skihang oder den Schlussanstieg vom VBM in Angriff nehmen... 
Start wird allerdings nicht vor 17.00Uhr, eher 17.30Uhr, sein.

Gruß


----------



## bergzwerk (4. September 2012)

@Ghost879
Oh, da wäre ich gern dabei. Is ne sehr schöne Runde, aber leider muß ich grad ne Zwangspause einlegen, wegen meines linken Arm´s. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich demnächst noch mal die Möglichkeit sich zu treffen, wir sind ja ohnehin schon paar Leut´s hier, welche ab und zu mal ne schöne Runde dreh´n. Muß nur selber erst mal wieder fit werden.

@titzy

hoffe das du noch jemand hier findest der ne Runde mit dir dreht, ich kann ja leider net. Es sei denn mein Arm ist bis dorthin vielleicht doch wieder fit, dass hängt auch stark von meiner Physio ab. Dann würde ich evtl. sogar am Samstag DTM mitfahren, aber is ne wagemutige Feststellung.

sturzfreie Bikergrüße
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (4. September 2012)

@bergzwerk

Adelsberg am 3.10.? 

@Ghost879

hab leider nur am Wochende Zeit für längere Strecken

@titzi
bin auch in Eibenstock am Start evt. könnte es dann am So mit ner gemeinsamen Runde klappen


----------



## bergzwerk (5. September 2012)

@Jörg

Adelsberg wird denke ich schon klappen, bis dahin sind´s ja noch weitere 2 Wochen zum "Zwangs-Erholen" auch wenn  mir´s net grad passt. Meldest du dich vorher an oder denkst du das wir noch nen Platz bekommen als Nachmelder? Ich würd sogern auch beim DTM mitmachen, aber wie gesagt ich weiß net wie mein Arm bis dahin fit ist. Dann würde ja der Sonntagsrunde mit titzy auch nix im Wege stehn.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (5. September 2012)

@Ronny

Ich starte erstmal am Sonntag in Geyer, werde mich dann nächste Woche entscheiden was ich mache.
Übrigens Dank der VBM-Starter ist die Schneckensteinhalde wieder gut befahrbar,alles schön breitgetrampelt
Gestern mal ein Stück VBM-Strecke von 2003 gefahren, zwei schöne 
Berge dabei, Kategorie Carlsturm


----------



## titzy (5. September 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> bin auch in Eibenstock am Start evt. könnte es dann am So mit ner gemeinsamen Runde klappen



Hey cool, auf welcher Distanz? Ich werd wohl die 100er Distanz nehmen. Wenns Wetter passt und ich am Freitag hier früh genug aus dem brandenburgischen Seengebieten von der Arbeit abhauen kann, so bin ich auch geneigt am Samstag von Ellefeld nach Schöneck zum DTM zu radeln, sozusagen als Einführungs- / Aufwärmrunde . Könnte da jemand da ne gute, verkehrsberuhigte Anreiseroute vorschlagen?

@bergzwerg
Na denn wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung, auf das es mitn dem DTM klappt oder der Sonntagstour was wird!



Joe27 schrieb:


> Ich starte erstmal am Sonntag in Geyer.


Du Glücklicher, ich kann leider diese Wochenende nicht dort hin .



Joe27 schrieb:


> Übrigens Dank der VBM-Starter ist die Schneckensteinhalde wieder gut befahrbar,alles schön breitgetrampelt


Da bin ich beruhigt das ich dabei helfen konnte , bin auch extra 2x dort lang gefahren .


----------



## Joe27 (5. September 2012)

@Titzy
werde die 50er Strecke fahren 

Anreiseroute: Rempesgrün,Reiboldsgrün,Carolagrün


----------



## bergzwerk (6. September 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> @Ronny
> 
> Ich starte erstmal am Sonntag in Geyer, werde mich dann nächste Woche entscheiden was ich mache.
> Übrigens Dank der VBM-Starter ist die Schneckensteinhalde wieder gut befahrbar,alles schön breitgetrampelt
> ...



hey Jörg,

Na dann viel Erfolg in Geyer. Also mit DTM sieht´s schlecht aus. Soll laut Arzt meine Zeit der Genesung bis 21. Sep mind. nutzen, und dann wird entschieden ob ich wieder arbeiten gehen kann oder nicht. Mir geht´s ja eigentlich auch soweit gut, aber vorzeitig den Krank aufzuheben ist wohl keine gute Lösung, nur wegen nem Marathon. Das mit der Halde klingt doch net schlecht. Und ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour, da kannste mir gleich die Anstiege zeigen.

Na dann allen sturzfreie Bikergrüße 
Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (10. September 2012)

@Bergzwerk

Hye Ronny,

Fahrer und Bike heil aus Geyer zurückgekehrt.
Strecke war schön trocken aber jede Menge Wurzeln ordentlich 
durchgerüttelt wurden.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## titzy (10. September 2012)

Joe27 schrieb:


> @Bergzwerk
> 
> Hye Ronny,
> 
> ...




Was nur bedingt für mich gilt!
Somit fällt für mich der DTM dieses Jahr + das trailen mit euch um Falkenstein aus - bin erstmal 2 Wochen krank geschrieben. Wird schon irgendwann klappen das ich mit euch toure,

@Joe27 Gratulation, hast ja doch reichlich vor der 3h Marke gefinisht (wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe), da musst du ja recht knapp hinter mir gewesen sein.


Grüße
titzy


----------



## bergzwerk (10. September 2012)

Hey Jörg,

Gratuliere zur Platzierung Durchgerüttelt, oh das wär denke ich nix für meinen Arm gewesen. Die Heilung geht aber jetzt ganz gut voran. Überlege halt jetzt vielleicht doch am DTM teilzunehmen, aber das kann ich erst am Freitag/Samstag entscheiden ob das was wird. Der Arm ist halt noch´n bissl träge und steif, aber die Kraft kehrt langsam zurück. Halt noch schön Physio jetzt und dann schauen wir mal. Adelsberg wird aber devinitiv gefahren, sofern wir da net arbeiten müssen, wie ich jetzt so mitgekriegt hab mit Arbeitsstress und so. 

sturzfreie Bikergrüße 
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (10. September 2012)

titzy schrieb:


> Was nur bedingt für mich gilt!
> Somit fällt für mich der DTM dieses Jahr + das trailen mit euch um Falkenstein aus - bin erstmal 2 Wochen krank geschrieben. Wird schon irgendwann klappen das ich mit euch toure,
> 
> @Joe27 Gratulation, hast ja doch reichlich vor der 3h Marke gefinisht (wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe), da musst du ja recht knapp hinter mir gewesen sein.
> ...



Hey titzy,

was hast´n angestellt? Wünsche gute Besserung. Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht nächstes Jahr, oder auch mal so wenn´s bei dir passt.

sturzfreie Bikergrüße
Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (10. September 2012)

Hey titzy,

auch von mir gute Besserung, Tour wird dann nächstes Jahr nachgeholt.


----------



## titzy (10. September 2012)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> Hey titzy,
> 
> was hast´n angestellt? Wünsche gute Besserung. Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht nächstes Jahr, oder auch mal so wenn´s bei dir passt.
> 
> ...



Gibts in Kurzform hier zu betrachten und hier nachzulesen, aber wird schon wieder!
Danke für die Genesungswünsche - Tour wird definitiv nachgeholt.

titzy


----------



## desastermaster (10. September 2012)

So denne,
nachdem auf dem GBM alles stabil geblieben ist (Gute Genesung an titzy), steht der 3TM am kommenden WE aufm Plan.

Angewählt ist die 100er. Schon einige Male über die 50er gefahren, und da bessere Bierbauchform als in den letzten Jahren wird's schon passen. 

Kennt jemand noch eine nette Pension da in der Gegend (opt. in Eibenstock), welche 2 Bikern preisgünstig eine Übernachtung bieten könnte?

Greetings
der desastermaster


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. September 2012)

wem der drei talsperren am samstag noch nicht reicht, der kann gern unsere freie presse familienradtour am sonntag mitfahren! start ist für die kurze runde um 13:00 und die lange um 12:00 in auerbach auf dem neumarkt.


----------



## bergzwerk (14. September 2012)

nu hats doch sche geklappt  Jetzt kann ich da auch net mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (14. September 2012)

@MaxxTBone
werd am Sonntag mal ne Tour ins Schönecker Hinterland machen,
Richtung Gunzen.
Mittwochsrunde wenn ich Zeit habe, die letzten 2 Wochen bin ich
Dienstags gefahren, bei besten Wetter


----------



## Joe27 (30. September 2012)

@MaxxTBonee 

Mittwochsrunde findet nächste Woche in Adelsberg statt

War gestern mal auf dem Bleiberg habe dann noch die Motocrossstrecke
gefunden
Heute das Wetter genutzt und zum Fichtelberg gefahren,Keilberg hab ich
mir gespart Sicht war nicht so besonders


----------



## MaxxTBone (3. Oktober 2012)

hey jörg und ronny, hier ist der link zu den fotos von heute
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151101111258165.446316.365007073164&type=1


----------



## bergzwerk (3. Oktober 2012)

hey Thomas,

Danke für die schönen "Impressionen"!!!
Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Joe27 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey Thomas,

Danke,bist fürs nächste Rennen als Kameramann gebucht


----------



## Joe27 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Wochenende naht, Sonntag solls trocken bleiben.

Hat wer Zeit?


----------



## bergzwerk (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jörg,

Kann leider morgen nicht! Hab aber am Mittwoch Zeit! Müßten wir bloß zeitig los, weil´s ja früher dunkelt. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter noch halbwegs.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey Ronny,

Mittwoch wird nix, halt dann nächstes WE.

Heut war schon mal super Wetter

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Oktober 2012)

ich kann leider auch nicht. ich kränkel immer noch etwas...


----------



## bergzwerk (14. Oktober 2012)

@maxxtTBone,

konntest du nur heut net, oder auch Mittwoch net? 
Na mal sehn wie ich´s auf die Reihe bekomm, dann kann ich nächstes WE vielleicht auch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (18. Oktober 2012)

@bergzwerk,MaxxTBone

Wetter am WE bestens, hat jemand Zeit?


----------



## bergzwerk (18. Oktober 2012)

SA könnt ich. Müssen wir uns nochmal kurzschliessen.  Sonntag kann ich leider net.


----------



## Joe27 (18. Oktober 2012)

Sa


----------



## MaxxTBone (19. Oktober 2012)

hallo jörg&ronny. kämpfe nun leider immer noch seit adelsberg mit dem reizhusten. ich werd morgen mal ne runde fahren, aber ganz ruhig. will ja irgendwann wieder fit sein... euch viel spaß.


----------



## Joe27 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey Thomas,

hier mal mal was zum nachmachen, wenn du das nächste mal mit dem crosser unterwegs bist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7ZmJtYaUTa0


----------



## bergzwerk (3. November 2012)

Hey Jörg und Thomas,

bekommen wir noch mal ne Runde hin dieses Jahr? Hab schon vor noch mal zu fahren!

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (4. November 2012)

Hey Ronny,

hab die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben das es nächstes WE mal trocken bleibt.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MaxxTBone (8. November 2012)

bin evtl. dabei, wenn ich zeit hab. aber samstag geburtstagsfeier und sonntag erst ab mittag zu hause... na sagt bescheid, wenn ihr was ausgemacht habt


----------



## Joe27 (17. November 2012)

Hey Thomas&Ronny,

frostige grüße aus jägersgrün





wenn jemand morgen nachmittag zeit hat melden. sonst dann halt bis mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (17. November 2012)

hallo jörg und ronny. morgen gehts bei mir nicht, mittwoch kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. aber hut ab, jörg! bei der kälte wär ich richtung rodewisch gefahren, du hingegen fährst noch in die kälte...


----------



## bergzwerk (18. November 2012)

Hey Jörg und Thomas,

Das wär auch meine Idee gewesen(Richtung Sonne), und nicht ins schattig-kalte. Also ich kann heut leider auch net, und gestern mußte ich ja auch passen. Na dann hoff ich für Mittwoch das´s Wetter passt.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Joe27 (18. November 2012)

In richtung rodewisch gibts halt keinen kuhberg und carlsturm ebenfalls fehlanzeige. im schatten alles schön gefroren, ich mag das wenns unter
den stollen kackt
heut halt alles aufgeweicht, straßen ordentlich mit salz versorgt
heut halt mal in die berge, aber auf dem auersberg war auch wenig sonne 




dann bis mittwoch, wird wohl dieses jahr die letzte ausfahrt werden

Grüße Jörg


----------



## bergzwerk (18. November 2012)

Na Wetter hat ja heut gepasst. Ich hab es vorgezogen auf Geburtstag zu gehen, um mir mal wieder ordentlich den Bauch vollzuschlagen. Also dann wie gesagt Mi geht klar soweit, wenn´s Wetter mitspielt.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. November 2012)

und wann gehts morgen los?
kann ich das winterrad nehmen? mtb ist in der werkstatt...


----------



## titzy (15. Januar 2013)

Moin und gesundes Neues in Vogtland.
Ich wollt mal vorsichtig nachfragen wie bei euch die Wochenendplanung ausschaut. 
Ich bin am WE familiär im Vogtland (Ellefeld) unterwegs und tendiere aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage /-meldungen meine Anreise aus Sachsen per Bike zu gestalten, da ich gehört habe das auch im Vogtland noch nicht so viel Schnee rumliegt das alles unfahrbar wäre.
Samstag ist schon familär verplant, aber vor der Rückreise am Sonntag könnt ich im Vogtlandkreis noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Startzeit würde ich mal dynamisch auf 10-12 Uhr legen und ist verhandelbar.

Also hat jemand Zeit und Lust mir mal n paar schicke Trails im Vogtland zu zeigen? Im Zweifel geh ich dann halt selbst n bissl auf Erkundungsjagd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Wetter kann ich dir jedenfalls bestätigen. Hab grade mit der Heimat telefoniert - blauer Himmel & Sonnenschein und es liegt nur ganz wenig Schnee. 

Was für eine Art von Trails möchtest du denn fahren?


----------



## titzy (15. Januar 2013)

Aktuell bin ich in dem MTB Sektor CC, Marathon und Tour unterwegs - bevorzugt Langstreckenausdauer.
Am Wochenende kann ich auch nur mit meinem CC-Hardtail anreisen, und dementsprechende sollte es nicht unbedingt in ein FR-/DH bergabheizen ausarten, da ich technisch in dem Bereich noch recht unerfahren bin.
Generell mag ich eigentlich auch mehr das Uphill fahren, aber n schöner flowiger Singletrail leicht bergab ist auch nicht zu verachten. 

Also für Sonntag kanns mirwegen auch locker >100 km Tour werden, wobei meine Rückreise allein minimum 40 km sind.
Aber keine Sorge, geschwindigkeitsmässig bin ich anpassbar, es ist ja schließlich auch Winterpokalzeit. 
Wichtig ist nur die Freude am fahren .

Edit: Achso, n Navi am Bike ist vorhanden. Sollte also jemand keine Zeit aber nen tollen Track zur Verfügung haben wäre ich auch sehr dankbar darüber.


----------



## MaxxTBone (15. Januar 2013)

>100 km bei schnee, eis und minusgraden? hut ab!


----------



## titzy (16. Januar 2013)

Jo, ist alles ne Einstellungssache . Bin auch grad erst vom Dienstaglichen N8ride reingekommen, waren aber "nur" ca. 90 km. Hier im Berliner Flachland ist das mit den km recht flugs zusammen, da alles recht weitläufig ist bis man mal endlich wohin kommt. Mir ist auch klar das man das nicht direkt ins Vogtland übertragen werden kann, zwecks eurer hübschen Hügelchen und Bergen - aber wo es langsam hoch geht, gehts bekanntlich auch wieder zügiger runter .
Ursprünglich waren am Sonntag ja für mich die Teilnahme an der Berliner Mauerumrundung (160-170km) geplant, aber wegen Family klappt das jetzt leider nicht und meine Leute starten dann ohne mich.

Wie gesagt, so ne lange Strecke ist kein Muss, ich fahr mit euch auch gerne nur ne kurze 30 km Trailrunde. Nur Trails kenne ich halt im Vogtland noch keine - das gilt es zu ändern.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2013)

Was man immer als Vorschlag bringen kann, ist das Elstertal. Du könntest direkt von Plauen über Greiz, bis hin nach Gera fahren.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Januar 2013)

Kuhberg und Steinberg. Die Trails machen bei Schnee mit Sicherheit richtig Laune !
Vieleicht komme ich am WE mal dazu ...


----------



## Joe27 (17. Januar 2013)

@titzi

Hallo Mike,schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Momentan liegen in Auerbach 10 cm
Schnee. Werde am WE die Langlaufski rausholen und in Mühlleiten paar Runden drehen.


----------



## titzy (17. Januar 2013)

Also danke erstmal für eure Tipps.
Über Greiz wollte ich tatsächlich fahren, dachte da aber mehr so an den Weg an der Göltzsch. Bin ich letzten Sommer schon mal gefahren, musste dann aber wegen dem mitternachtlichen Gewitter um mich rum die Experimente abbrechen und hab lieber den strickten Weg heim eingeschlagen. 
Das mit dem Elstertal klingt naturlich auch sehr verlockend und werd ich definitiv als Option mit aufnehmen.



ore-mountain schrieb:


> Kuhberg und Steinberg. Die Trails machen bei Schnee mit Sicherheit richtig Laune !
> Vieleicht komme ich am WE mal dazu ...


Du meinst doch bestimmt den Kuhberg bei Stützengrün oder? Mmh das würde sich etwas mit der Abreise übers Elstertal beißen. Dann würd ich glaub ich irgendwie über Ebersbrunn zurück, muss ja nach Werdau.
Also ich werd mal die Strecke über Greiz und Plauen eintippseln und schauen was für km rauskommen. Wenn ich Samstag früh loskommen könnt ich dann da schon durchs Elstertal fahren, aber ich muss blos blöderweise am Samstag schon bis 13 Uhr in Ellefeld sein.
 @_ore-mountain_ Also zwecks Treffen müssten wir uns dann bis spätestens Samstag früh hier abgesprochen haben, da ich ab dann in ner Internetfreien Zone bin.  
@_Joe27_ hehe, ja inzwischen ist alles wieder verheilt unds wichtigste: das radlen klappt wieder super! Dir viel Spass aufn Brettern!

EDIT: also Route hab ich mal über Greiz und Plauen zusammengeklickst und sieht mit 65 km und errechneten 3h für die Anreise ja noch recht moderat aus (ich plan mal zur Sicherheit 4h).
Könnte also schon was werden mit Sonntag auf den Kuhberg und Steinbergtrails.


----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

also nochmal vielen Dank für Tipps. Das mit der Zeitplanung hat zwar nicht so hingehauen wie erwartet, war aber nicht weiter tragisch und die Landschaft entschädigt alles .

Falls wer was zum lesen haben möchte, hier gibts nen kleinen Bericht dazu.

Grüße
titzy


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Wunderbar, schmeiß den Bericht doch bitte noch hier rein 

Als ich dir das Elstertal vorgeschlagen habe, hatte ich genau den von dir befahrenen Weg im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

*Tag 1. Anreise zum zänkischen Bergvolk*

So, es gab mal wieder Pflichtprogramm in der Heimat. 
Also was bietet sich da nicht mehr an, als diese gleich mit ner angenehmen Anreiseform per Bike zu verknüpfen! Somit wurde eine kleine private Gegenveranstaltung als Ausgleich zum Mauerweg ins Leben gerufen. 
Kürzeste Verbindung von Werdau nach Falkenstein: Klaro, kurz Meinungsumfrage gestartet und dabei kam raus das Elstertal über Greiz bis Plauen mitzunehmen, liegt ja förmlich aufn Weg. 
Ok, zuhause wurde ich dann man erstmal schief angeguckt und gefragt warum ich nicht gleich über Hof anreise ...
Nun denn erstmal Route zusammensuchen und dann ab aufs Bike, galt ja nen straffen Zeitplan einzuhalten . Ziel war es ja auch schon Mittag da zu sein *räusper* also, ich hab mal vorsichtig gesagt sie brauchen nicht mit dem Essen auf mich zu warten ... hatte da so gewisse Ahnungen ...

Also dann mal los:





*Zunächst also erstmal Standardkost! Die "Sandwiesen" im Werdauer Wald, völlig unsandig wenn man brandenburger Verhältnisse gewohnt ist! *





*Dann über den Schlötenteich (rechts im Bild). Info: an der Stelle sind mir, von Links kommend, die einzigen 3 MTBler des Tages begegnet ...*





*... Und weiter übers Wildgehege von Greiz ...*





*... zum Greizer Schlösschen ...*





*... ab in die ALPEN! Richtig, ich wusste auch nicht das ich da so nah dran wohne! Ok, waren nur die Rothentaler Alpen aber der Weg  ...*





*... da gehts gleich runter  ...*





*.. und das ist die Aussicht ...*





*... ins Tal ...*





*... hier im Hintergrund der Kutscherbock ...*





*... kleinere Hindernisse gabs auch, dafür kamen noch nicht viele Wanderer auf die Idee dort lang zu marschieren. *





*Minieiszapfen waren auch am Hindernis angebracht!*

Schön fand ich auch, das der Verkehr auf der Strecke genau 0 betrug. Frage mich nur warum bei der Aussicht! 
Schon alleine die Alpentour schreit nach einer Wiederholung im bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, damit die Strecke auch mal komplett im Uphill befahren werden kann, ich hoffe nur der Publikumsverkehr hält sich dann genauso in Grenzen wie am Samstag. 





*Blick auf den Speichersee Greiz-Dolau ...*





*... mit kleinen Eisformationen.*





*Dann gings es nach Elsterberg erstmal schön runter *





*... um dann wieder leicht ansteigend ...*





*... dem Flussverlauf weiter zu folgen ...*





*... zu einer der vielen Bachquerungen ...*





*... auf dem Vogtland Panorama Weg. An dem Punkt gab es auch den ersten Wanderer Kontakt + Hund.*





*Also weiter am Fuße der Elster entlang ...*





*... mit Enten die sich von den Fluten einfach teiben lassen ...*





*... an antiken Bahnbrücken vorbei ...*





*... den alternativen Weg zur Rentzschmühle auf der anderen Flussseite beobachtend ...*





*... den Stromschnellen lauschend ...*





*... unter alten Bahngleisen hindurch ...*





*... ab zur Vereinsbrauerei Zwickau an der Rentzschmühle. spinner: liegt ein bisschen ab vom Schuss, von Zwickau aus gesehen )*





*Weiter auf dem Weg, vorbei an Liebau und seiner tollen Burgruine (für die leider keine Zeit mehr war, halt --> ToDo-Liste ) ...*





*... kam ich zu einer interessanten Unterführung vor Jocketa. Beim queren des "Wege" ein ganzes Stück vor der Brücke knirschte es schon gefährlich. Da dacht ich mir, gut probierste doch mal lieber den Weg rechts anstelle "ab durch die Mitte" zu nehmen. Die Durchfahrtshöhe hat ja zum Glück am Rand auch noch gereicht. *





*Der Eistest bestätigte dann auch: jo, geht tiefer runter, wenns denn mal kracht! 
Ich frag mich nur wie tief eigentlich, wollt das mit den Schuhen nicht nachmessen. Die Strasse ist also eindeutig ne Fehlkonstruktion, die haben den Stöpsel vergessen  (Kommt also mit auf die ToDo-Liste fürn Sommer dort mal die Kante zu vermessen.)*





*Also weiter am Fels vorbei ...*





*... Richtung Wahrzeichen des Tales ...*





*... vorbei an zugeeisten Ästen ...*





*... über die Elstertalbrücke ...*





*... mit der unter mir durchfahrenden Vogtlandbahn ...*





*... zuwinkend ...*





*... weiter ins Tal ...*





*OK, die Treppen hab ich mir mal geschenkt runter zu fahren! Kann man ja vielleicht mal im Sommer probieren!*





*Also weiter im Programm mit tollen Bächen ... *





*... und komischen Brücken ...*





*... auf dem inzwischen breiter getrampelten Pfad. (Ein weiteres Wanderer Pärchen hatte ich hier schon überholt, die nächsten mit Hunden sollten auch gleich folgen.) ...*





*... zu den Bäumen des Jahres 1993, 1998 und noch ein paar mehr ...*





*... und nem Platz an dem sich das Wild offensichtlich sehr wohl fühlt ...*





*... bis die ersten Ausläufern von Plauen sichtbar waren.*





*Ab dann wurde es aufgrund meiner abzweigenden Steckenführung vom VPN etwas unspektakulärer und artete mehr in Harvesterwege aus, immer gepaart mit fleissig Uphill. 
Ach ja und die Zeit zum Kaffee drückt auch langsam ... es galt also mal langsam nen Zahn zuzulegen!*

Richtung Ziel gings es dann weiter über Voigtsgrün und Neuensalz.
Ab dort entschied ich mich auch mal den vorgeplanten Track zu verlassen und etwas mehr oder weniger den direkten Weg einzuschlagen. Der führte mich dann unter anderem auch auf den vogtländischen Jakobsweg - man wo der Typ überall war! Ich habe von dem auch schon Wege in den Alpen und in Frankreich gefunden.





*Ne kleine Verpflegungspause kurz nach Schönau und weiter über Riedelteich.*





*Zaunsgäste gab es auch noch.*





*Und das Ziel (endlich) langsam ins Sicht ...*





*... Falkenstein. Witzigerweis bin ich wirklich noch nie von der Seite so heran gefahren und kannte bis ca. 2 km vorm Ziel die Strassenführung in Falkenstein überhaupt noch nicht.*

Bei der schon erwarteten Ankunft am Ziel war der Kaffee dann inzwischen schon kalt, aber den wollt ich eh nicht trinke. Torte und Kuchen waren noch reichlich da. 
Aus den eigentlich maximal geplanten 4h Anreise wurden so flugs reale über 6h mit sämtlichen Pausen. Alles in allem hätte ich nicht gedacht das man mit so wenig Haupstrassenkontakt ins Vogtland kommen kann.  @norwpet: Hehehe. Also n bissl Platz zum nächtigen ist schon vorhanden, aber du kannst auch gerne zelten wenn du magst 

to be continued ...

Update: da mehrfach schon gewünscht gibts hier mal noch den GPS-Track.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Januar 2013)

Schön!

Der Bericht ist denk ich auch im Tourenberichte-Thread gut aufgehoben.
Dort sind Tourenberichte aus Westsachsen Mangelware


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Richtig guter Bericht 

Die gleiche Strecke bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Solltest du mal wieder da sein, dann zeig ich dir ne schöne Runde von Plauen nach Gera


----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtig guter Bericht
> 
> Die gleiche Strecke bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Solltest du mal wieder da sein, dann zeig ich dir ne schöne Runde von Plauen nach Gera



Auf jedenfall!
Das wird fest fürn Sommerwochenende mitn Fully mal eingeplant!
Ich meld mich dann rechtzeitig nochmal hier im Fred.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Wunderbar, so ist der Plan


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> *... kleinere Hindernisse gabs auch, dafür kamen noch nicht viele Wanderer auf die Idee dort lang zu marschieren.*



Gibt es zwischen Jocketa und Plauen auch noch mehr von solchen Sehenswürdigkeiten?... oder hat da ma einer aufgeräumt



titzy schrieb:


> *... kam ich zu einer interessanten Unterführung vor Jocketa. Beim queren des "Wege" ein ganzes Stück vor der Brücke knirschte es schon gefährlich. Da dacht ich mir, gut probierste doch mal lieber den Weg rechts anstelle "ab durch die Mitte" zu nehmen. Die Durchfahrtshöhe hat ja zum Glück am Rand auch noch gereicht. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... auf dem Fundamentstreifen warst Du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren, und in den Sommermonaten deutlich trockeneren, Seite 



titzy schrieb:


> Bei der schon erwarteten Ankunft am Ziel war der Kaffee dann inzwischen schon kalt, aber den wollt ich eh nicht trinke. Torte und Kuchen waren noch reichtlich da.
> 
> to be continued ...



... tja, hättest ma nicht so viel in der Gegend herum geknipst... wäre der Kaffee...
Nein, Spaß... wirklich toller Bericht 

Und ich sitz hier, darf mir meine Hausrunde auf so tollen Bildern angucken und waaarte auf mein Innenlager


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtig guter Bericht
> 
> Die gleiche Strecke bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Solltest du mal wieder da sein, dann zeig ich dir ne schöne Runde von Plauen nach Gera



... daran wäre ich auch interessiert, zumindest ab Greiz kenne ich mich dort nicht aus. Geht's dort direkt an der Elster entlang?... oder noch mit ein paar Abstechern uphill


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Ist eigentlich gut gemischt. Ist meine absolute Lieblingsrunde 

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

aus Plauen

Ist Gera - Plauen deine absolute Lieblingsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich starte meistens dort wo meine Eltern wohnen, d.h. genau zwischen Plauen und Greiz. Hab dann bis Greiz erstmal nur Wald und tendenziell Gefälle. Danach dann von Greiz nach Gera wird´s extrem abwechslungsreich.

Was fährst du denn für ein Rad?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Danach dann von Greiz nach Gera wird´s extrem abwechslungsreich.


 
... hast du vielleicht nen gpsTrack



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn für ein Rad?



29er Hardtail
... ist deine Route wohl eher Fully-optimiert?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

GPS besitze ich leider nicht, aber ich kann dir die Route trotzdem mal erläutern wenn du magst.

Die Strecke ist nicht unbedingt Fully-optimiert, aber bestimmte Passagen machem mit nem Fully und etwas mehr Federweg deutlich größeren Spaß.

Anbei mal ein kleines Video von einem Stück des Weges.

 
Kurz nach dem Start bei meinen Eltern

 
Hinter Greiz Richtung Gera


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

Danke, für den kleinen Einblick... es sieht eben so aus, wie's hier so aussieht (nicht falsch verstehen)
Mit deinen Erläuterungen werde ich wahrscheinlich, mangels Ortskenntnis, nicht wirklich viel anfangen können. Auf jeden meld ich mich hier noch ma... wenn ich mir wieder 'nen fahrbaren Untersatz zusammen geschraubt hab. 
Und vielleicht ist dann titzy auch mit dabei...


titzy schrieb:


> to be continued ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich schau heute Abend mal auf meiner Festplatte, eventuell habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour.


----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen Jocketa und Plauen auch noch mehr von solchen Sehenswürdigkeiten?... oder hat da ma einer aufgeräumt



Das war laut meiner Erinnerung die einzige Stelle die ich an dem Tag kreuzte mit solchen einem Hinderniss. Das war aber auch noch in den Rothentaler Alpen und nicht bei Jocketa, dort war abgesehen von seltenen Treppen (um die Elstertalbrücke) und der Eispfütze alles fahrbar. 



Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... tja, hättest ma nicht so viel in der Gegend herum geknipst... wäre der Kaffee...
> Nein, Spaß... wirklich toller Bericht
> 
> Und ich sitz hier, darf mir meine Hausrunde auf so tollen Bildern angucken und waaarte auf mein Innenlager



Hach, ma muss doch was für die Nachwelt aufheben 
Und der Kaffee war mir wurscht. Hab mir lieber frischen, selbst angebauten Pfefferminztee gemacht. 
Dann wünsch ich dir mal das du nicht mehr all zu lange auf dein Innenlager warten musst! Ich warte ja aktuell auch noch drauf das mein Fully von Canyon wieder heile zurück kommt.
Und wenn es sich einrichten lässt, dann komme ich gerne mit auf eure Runde.

PS: das "to be continued" bezieht sich primär (aber nicht ausschließlich ) darauf, das es ja noch einen Tag 2 gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> PS: das "to be continued" bezieht sich primär (aber nicht ausschließlich ) darauf, das es ja noch einen Tag 2 gibt!



Fein... noch mehr Bilders???... wenn man schon nicht im Sattel sitzt
und vielen Dank für die Streckeninfos


----------



## mucke__ (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu im forum auch aus falkenstein und such leute die mal auf gelegentliche touren haben. hab zwar viele bikekumpels in oe, weil ich ursprünglich aus der gegend komme.ist aber oft schwer was auszumachen, weil in einer bekannten psychiatrischen klinik zwischen auerbach und wernesgrün im schichtdienst arbeite;-)

also wäre cool, wenn mal was gehen würde

gruß jörg


----------



## morch84 (30. Januar 2013)

Bin auch aus F'stein... kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Hab halt nicht den super Tourer... fahre aber trotzdem alles

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Januar 2013)

@morch84

Fährst du auch Freeride? Falls ja, solltest du dir mal meinen Thread anschauen und falls Interesse besteht einfach reinschreiben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617189


----------



## mucke__ (30. Januar 2013)

freeride eher nicht, hab garnicht das bike dazu:-( bin grad auf der suche nach einem tourer oder am, weil in diesem jahr ein alpencross ansteht...hier sind ja n' paar bikes drin, die in frage kommen, aber so wirklich antworten auf 'ne anfrage kriegste nicht:-(


----------



## morch84 (30. Januar 2013)

Ja von Freeride bis Light DH alles auch Touren... Hm Elsterberg is zwar ne ecke aber warum nicht... bin sonst in Schöneck auf der Strecke oder auch andete Bikeparks

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Januar 2013)

@morch84

Schreib mal im Thread, dann spammen wir hier nicht alles voll.


----------



## Ghost879 (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab seit Längerem mal wieder hier reingeschaut (bin meist stiller Mitleser) und bin bei dem, was Mucke geschrieben hat recht hellhörig geworden. Zum einen komm ich ursprünglich vom Dorf, ziemlig mittig zwischen F'stein und Oe (die Raterunde ist eröffnet ), was für gelegentliche gemeinsame Feierabendrunden sprechen würde und zum anderen das Thema Alpencross. 
Ich hab das schon ne Zeit lang vor aber wegen mangelnder persönlicher Alpenerfahrung auch Respekt davor. @mucke: Bist Du Alpencross erfahren oder hast Du nen kundigen Begleiter? Sowas macht als Gruppe bestimmt noch mehr Spaß. Und sicherer wärs wohl auch. Würde evtl. mit nem Kollegen fahren. Der hat aber soviel Alpenerfahrung wie ich: KEINE 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## titzy (30. Januar 2013)

@mucke
Mein Tipp zwecks Alpencross: n gescheites Fully kann da nicht schaden, zumindest was den Fahrspass anbelangt. 
Ich hab letztes Jahr meinen ersten richtigen Alpencross auf meinem Hardtail absolviert. Geht alles, aber seit dem ich mein Nerve CF hab weiss ich: der hoffentlich dieses Jahr auch stattfindende AX wird noch viel spannender. 
Wenn Interesse besteht, so verlinke ich mal unseren AX Bericht hier, sobald der Online steht.
Und ja, als kleine Gruppe macht es unheimlich viel Spass, man sollte nur darauf achten das man konditionstechnisch gut miteinander harmoniert sowie die Interessen/Erwartungen ungefähr gleich sind.
Das sollte man möglichst vor dem AX schon einmal auf längeren Touren testen.


----------



## mucke__ (30. Januar 2013)

@Ghost 879
also ich nehm an, du bist aus werda oder kottengrün. alpen*cross*erfahrung habe ich nicht, wohl aber alpenerfahrung. war schon in livigno, gardasee natürlich und am comer see. letzten herbst waren wir 3 tage in mittenwald. machen eigentlich jedes jahr 'ne 3 tage tour, meist aber mittelgebirge, also harz, zittauer gebirge, erzgebirge, bayrischer wald...fetzt immer sehr...ich fahre den alpencross mit kumpels, die das schon mal gemacht haben, ich kenne auch deren leistungsniveau und trau mir das zu. wir wollen die via migra fahren, ist eine östliche route. starten wollen wir bei innsbruck, dass wir auf nur sieben tage kommen...

gruß mucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost879 (31. Januar 2013)

@mucke

Das klingt ja richtig interessant, was ihr so "veranstaltet". Bei mir beschränkt sich das meist auf Feierabend- oder Wochenendrunden. Highlight letztes Jahr war der VBM.
Vorteil an ner Gruppe aus der Gegend ist halt, dass man vorher schon die ein oder andere Runde drehen kann. Dann sieht man auch, ob man miteinander klar kommt und ob man konditionell ähnliche Voraussetzungen hat. Nicht dass es mir dann die Zunge ins Vorderrad wickelt. 
Könnte man ja mal was ausmachen (wenns Wetter wieder besser wird)...

Gruß


----------



## titzy (31. Januar 2013)

Auch noch mal für die Mitleser hier, meinen Forsetzungsbericht findet ihr hier.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2013)

@titzy

Wieder ein toller Bericht


----------



## mucke__ (31. Januar 2013)

@Ghost879 auf jeden fall...

gruß mucke


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Januar 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> Auch noch mal für die Mitleser hier, meinen Forsetzungsbericht findet ihr hier.



Schön!

Da hast du es doch noch über den Kuhberg geschafft!


----------



## mucke__ (1. Februar 2013)

@titzy
*sehr schöner bericht*


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, da die Pläne konkreter werden:

siehe Signatur


----------



## Joe27 (21. April 2013)

@bergzwerk
@MaxxTBone
Heut mal in Richtung Treuen unterwegs gewesen,
schöner singletrail bei Schreiersgrün





danach vom Perlaser Turm nach Weisensand, dann weiter nach Lengefeld

 am Lenkteich 





und Mühlteich vorbei nach Irfersgrün

Anschließen noch eine Inspektionsfahrt zum Kuhberg unternommen







Grüße


----------



## bergzwerk (21. April 2013)

wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber Familie geht halt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2013)

Joe27, war am Kuhberg alles trocken?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

@ore-mountain

War gestern nochmal Biken, bei uns war alles trocken 

Sehen wir uns im Mai? Hatte mal Schöneck abgepeilt...


----------



## Joe27 (22. April 2013)

@ore-mountain

Kuhbergabfahrt die ersten 3 teile sind trocken,das letzte Stück bis zur Senke bin ich
nicht gefahren, Steinberg wirds genauso aussehen.


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2013)

gestern unterwegs gesehen


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Mai 2013)

@Joe27

Wo ist das Ding denn zu finden? Geht da ein interessanter Trail lang?


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2013)

Zwischen Rebesgrün und Schreiersgrün ein kleiner Hang sonst nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (12. Mai 2013)

wenn ich mich net irre muß das von der Talsperre aus in Richtung Rissfälle sein. Irgend wo in der Mitte rechts im Wald hoch bei so nem Wetterschutzbau geht´n Pfad hoch. Kann mich aber auch irren. Jedenfalls ist dort auch ne Art DH-Track. Von unten hoch kaum bzw. nicht fahrbar. Weiß aber jetzt auch nicht wie´s dort im Moment aussieht, war schon lang net mehr dort. Vielleicht guck ich mir das mal wieder an.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## bergzwerk (12. Mai 2013)

doch daneben getippt. Irren ist menschlich.


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2013)

Hab erst gedacht wär ein umgefallener Hochstand


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2013)

sieht recht labil aus ...


----------



## Joe27 (13. Mai 2013)

... und unvollendet, der Forst hat auch schon ein Auge drauf


----------



## Vogtländer (5. Juni 2013)

Gestern unterwegs in der Gegend Vogtlandsee, Wiesbach, Zinsbachtal: Von 7-Wege in Richtung Jägersgrün ist der Weg vom Hochwasser ca. 300 m nach Abzweig zum Vogtlandsee weggespült (unpassierbar, die Sperrung ist tatsächlich ernst gemeint). Aufpassen muss man hier auch, wenn man kurz nach dem Abzweig Vogtlandsee auf der kurzen steilen Abfahrt der alten VBM-Strecke runter kommt. Es gibt hier plötzlich keine Bachüberquerung mehr, sondern einen tiefen Grabenabruch. Auch im Zinsbachtal sieht es böse aus, besonders beim Jungfernsprung kommt man nur mit nassen Füßen durch. Teilweise sind hier bis 60 cm tiefe Gräben ausgeschwemmt. Wiesbachtal bis Zeughaus ist ok. Kennt jemand noch mehr solche plötzlich auftauchenden Gefahrenstellen im Raum Waldgebiet, Kamm, Schöneck, Göltzschtal ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juni 2013)

@Vogtländer 

Das Elstertal und das Triebtal, also eigentlich die komplette Distanz von Gera bis Plauen hat es auch ziemlich stark getroffen.

Als ich vor 3 Wochen noch CC Touren dort unternommen habe war alles super, jetzt dürfte es nicht mehr so beschaulich aussehen.

Diese Stelle ist zum Beispiel derzeit nicht passierbar


----------



## Joe27 (5. Juni 2013)

Komme erst am Wochende zum Radeln. Werde dann mal Fotos machen.


----------



## Joe27 (8. Juni 2013)

Gesterns mal auf dem Kuhberg gefahren. Unterhalb des neuen Funkmast hast ganz schön
was ausgespült aber noch zu fahren. Vom Kuhberg zu den Hahnenhäusern hast den 
Weg nen halben Meter ausgespült.



 

Am Poetenweg beim Schafberg hat die kleine Brücke noch den Rest abgekriegt


----------



## Arcbound (8. Juni 2013)

Ist zwar nicht direkt Falkensteiner Umgebung, aber falls es jemanden interessiert:
Elstertal, zwischen Lochbauer und Barthmühle: einige umgestürtze Bäume, viel Klettern, Weg tlw. auch ausgerissen. Vorsicht bei der Brück nach der Teufelskanzel, da kommt direkt danach ein Loch, also lieber schieben an der Stelle!
Zwischen Klärwerk und Lochbauer ist der Weg gesperrt.
Beim Lochbauer die Brücke auch.
Im Triebtal liegt ein großer Fisch aufm Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (9. Juni 2013)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht direkt Falkensteiner Umgebung, aber falls es jemanden interessiert:
> Elstertal, zwischen Lochbauer und Barthmühle: einige umgestürtze Bäume, viel Klettern, Weg tlw. auch ausgerissen. Vorsicht bei der Brück nach der Teufelskanzel, da kommt direkt danach ein Loch, also lieber schieben an der Stelle!
> Zwischen Klärwerk und Lochbauer ist der Weg gesperrt.
> Beim Lochbauer die Brücke auch.
> Im Triebtal liegt ein großer Fisch aufm Weg



Ebenfalls aktuellen Info aus dem Elstertal:
die Klodramühle (in Unterhammer, zwischen Berga und Wünschendorf) ist aktuell nur mit Gummistiefeln und Schwimmbike zu erreichen, oder man weicht auf den EPW in höhere Gefilde aus).






*So sah es dort noch vor 3 Wochen aus ...*





*und so jetzt!*






Der reguläre Elsterradweg steht vor und nach der Mühle noch etwas unter Wasser.

Vor der Mühle:












*Glücklicherweise ist dort ein ausweichen auf die Bahnschienen möglich für das kurze Stück!*

Nach der Mühle








*Dieses Stück kann nur über die Strecke des EPW Richtung Wernsdorf und dem Ausguck Bastei "umgangen|fahren" werden!*

Bei den 5 obigen Bildern handelt es sich immer um den direkten Blick auf den Elsterradweg!

Die Fußgängerbrücke an der Klodramühle über die Elster hat es laut Aussage Ortsansässiger weggespühlt!





*Hier mal der Blick von "oben" auf die Elster*

Falls aber Jemand schon immer mal die Bahnstrecken zwischen Gera und Plauen zu Fuß erkunden wollte, so bietet sich jetzt die einmalige Gelegenheit dazu!
Laut der Bahnarbeiter von heute und gestern, rollt der erste reguläre Zug frühestens ab dem Samstag (15.6.2013) wieder über die Trasse - selbst das steht noch in den Sternen.
Aber Achtung, es können ggf. Baufahrzeuge die Strecke benutzen!


----------



## Joe27 (9. Juni 2013)

@titzy
wo du unterwegs bist ist darf schlamm und schnee nicht fehlen


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2013)

Joe27 schrieb:


> @titzy
> wo du unterwegs bist ist darf schlamm und schnee nicht fehlen



titzy kann auch im Trockenen, bei angenehm warmen Temperaturen, hammerharte Touren fahren.  Schlamm und Schnee werden dann durch Rampen und/oder Kilometer ersetzt. Das weiß ich weil ich vor drei Wochen mit ihm im Elstertal unterwegs war. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi

PS Die Verwüstungen im Elstertal setzen sich nahtlos über Gera- Bad Köstritz- Crossen- Wetterzeube- Zeitz - und und und fort. Schlimm was das Wasser angerichtet hat


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (12. Juni 2013)

Soviel zur Brücke an der Clodramühle. Großes Aua! (Foto aus der OTZ). War noch nicht wieder im Elstertal, aber die Bilder von titzy sagen ja schon viel. Insofern zwischen Berga und Wünschendorf keine Querungsmöglichkeit der Elster mehr vorhanden (außer illegal über die Eisenbahnbrücke kurz vor Wüdo).


----------



## Joe27 (7. Juli 2013)

Gestern auf den Kuhberg gewesen. Bei der Abfahrt vom Turm nach Wernesgrün sind am 
Ende des ersten Abschnitts neue 2 Gräben gezogen. Absteigen.

Grüße


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2013)

Vom Hochwasser ausgespühlt oder gebuddelt?

Und direkt dort wo man eigentlich am schnellsten ist ???


----------



## bergzwerk (9. Juli 2013)

ausgegraben, und da wo´s am schönsten wird.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Juli 2013)

bei den Steinen ???


----------



## bergzwerk (11. Juli 2013)

genau da wo de Steine anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogtländer (11. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht denn der Elstertal- Radweg zwischen Mylau und Leipzig nach dem Hochwasser aus ?


----------



## Joe27 (13. Juli 2013)

Gestern mal auf der alten VBM-Strecke unterwegs gewesen. So sahs zw. Schönheide
und Carolagrün aus.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juli 2013)

Roadgap ...


----------



## bergzwerk (13. Juli 2013)

is doch nen schöner Singletrail oder so ne Art Grand Canyon für Arme

ne, aber bin mal gespannt wann se endlich die Lücken wieder schliessen, damit man wieder ungehindert über de vogtländischen Wege ballern kann.


----------



## Arcbound (21. August 2013)

Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich am Schneckenstein einen mehr oder weniger durchgehenden Trail vom Topasfelsen bis runter? (Also erst mal egal in welche Richtung)
War letztens oben, und bin dann erst Richtung Tannenbergsthal und dann Hammerbrücke abgefahren. Die ersten gut 200m vom Topasfelsen aus sind ja ganz lustig, dann bin ich aber erst einmal wieder auf Waldautobahn gelandet. Und kurz vor Hammerbrücke gibt es dann im Wald sogar ein kurzes Stück was ein bisschen gebaut wurde scheinbar, zumindest hat der Abzweig vom Waldweg weg einen kleinen Anlieger. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand die Mühe nur für 50m Trail macht...


----------



## bergzwerk (22. August 2013)

Kenne auch keinen durchgehenden Trail vom Schneckenstein aus. Glaub auch nict das es da einen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (22. August 2013)

Hm, ok, sehr schade. In der Bike stand mal was von nem Serpentinentrail, aber der war so weit ich weiß nicht direkt am Schneckenstein, sonder eher auf der Zufahrt aus Richtung Schöneck...


----------



## Joe27 (22. August 2013)

Der Serpentinentrail befindet sich event. auf der Schneckensteinhalde

hier hoch fahren





und beim Aussichtspunkt runterfahren







ob das fahrbar ist


----------



## bergzwerk (22. August 2013)

der war da mal, stimmt, aber ist stark verwachsen. Glaub nicht das der noch fahrbar ist.
Wäre auch technisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch, da du ja sagtest aus Richtung Schöneck.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. August 2013)

Das hier?


----------



## Arcbound (23. August 2013)

Ja, den hatte ich in dem Bike-Artikel auch gesehen. Allerdings war der von 2009 glaub ich...


----------



## bergzwerk (23. August 2013)

Nu genau das ist von der Halde aus hinten  runter, jetzt kann man von dort aus die Schanze sehn. Und die Biker dürften vom damaligen RadsportTeamVogtland sein.


----------



## bergzwerk (23. August 2013)

den könnten se aber wirklich mal wieder frei legen, oder wir schneiden uns da selber mal durch.


----------



## Joe27 (25. August 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von heute.


----------



## bergzwerk (25. August 2013)

@Joe27, wolltst net nach Rabenberg heut? Und gings mit runterfahren? Werd ich mir wohl doch mal näher anschaun die ganze Sache. Mittwochsrunde dürfte stehn.  Meld mich.


----------



## Joe27 (25. August 2013)

Nachmittag war ja Regen angesagt, deshalb früh ne kleine Runde gedreht. Zum runterfahren nicht das geeignete Bike dabei gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (25. August 2013)

na und die 2 andren Koleeschen, ham dies gepackt?


----------



## Joe27 (25. August 2013)

Ja, hatten anderes gerät dabei, die bremsen waren nicht zu überhören.


----------



## Ghost879 (26. August 2013)

@bergzwerk, @Joe27
Da das Wetter am Mittwoch wieder trockener werden soll und es zeitlich bei mir passen könnte, würde ich mich mal vorsichtig zu ner Mittwochsrundenteilnahme anmelden.
Habt ihr schon ne Runde ausgesucht oder fahrt ihr immer die gleiche?
Wann und wo startet ihr eigentlich?

Danke schonmal und Gruß...


----------



## Joe27 (26. August 2013)

Wir starten meistens 17.00 Uhr in AE. Die Streckenführung richtet sich nach Wetterlage
und allgemeinem Fitneßzustand.


----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2013)

Unsere letzte Kammtour.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10891113#post10891113

Wird demnächst wiederholt.


----------



## Ghost879 (27. August 2013)

@Joe27
Da muss ich leider absagen. Das werd ich zeitlich nicht schaffen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zufällig.


----------



## bergzwerk (27. August 2013)

Gib einfach mal durch wann du startest, und in welche Richtung. Dann könne wir gerne unsere Route so planen das man sich zumindest mal trifft. Wir hatten ja gehofft dich in Schöneck zu treffen. Haben aber nur den "titzy" angetroffen. Na wir sehn uns bestimmt mal!


----------



## bergzwerk (27. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Unsere letzte Kammtour.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10891113#post10891113
> 
> Wird demnächst wiederholt.




Dann bin ich aller Vorraussicht nach auch mit von der "Partie" 
Schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt, und natürlich auch feiner Bericht.


----------



## Ghost879 (27. August 2013)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja gehofft dich in Schöneck zu treffen.


...zum Bike Marathon? Da war ich ja und auch die Woche vorher zur Besichtigung. Oder habt ihr titzy außerhalb des Marathons getroffen?
Die Chance des Verfehlens ist aber groß, wenn man sich nicht persönlich kennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (27. August 2013)

Nee "titzy" haben wir direkt am Start getroffen. Die Woche vorm Martahon is einer von uns mitgefahren, so´n "Kleener" mit nem Cube-Fully.


----------



## Ghost879 (27. August 2013)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> Die Woche vorm Martahon is einer von uns mitgefahren, so´n "Kleener" mit nem Cube-Fully.


--> wieder so'n Bergfloh, der an mir vorbeifliegt. 
Leider gibts das Abschlusshandyfoto von der Besichtigung nicht im Netz. Sonst könnte ich mal nachschauen. Da stehen die kleinen ja immer vorn.


----------



## Ledeker (31. August 2015)

Ich hole den Thread aus dem Unterholz.
Komme aus Ellefeld, wer mal Lust hat zu Biken, einfach melden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. August 2015)

Ich bin bald mal wieder in der alten Heimat und nehme die Räder mit


----------

